# DSLR Dilemma......



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

Im planning to buy a DSLR before the festive season. Im crossed between buying the Canon 1100D with better 18-105/18-200 or a Canon 550/600/650D with stock lens at the moment and upgrade later. My question being a novice is how much actual difference is there between the bodies as far as Image Quality is concerned in comparison to the cheapest 1100D.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

There is just 10% difference in image quality....its all about better body, more features , better focus etc

if u can buy lens later then get better body now...coz u will keep the body for 2-3 years min and  keep adding lenses as per need.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

Im getting an offer of Canon 600D with 18-55 and 55-250 for Rs 40,000 and Rs 33,000 for the 1100D. What I prefer  again being a novice a single but cheap 18-135/105  do it all Lens. Sujoy as you mentioned 10 % difference,then shouldnt I be better off with the 1100D? Please correct me if Im wrong,and elaborate with your experience,thank you.


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2013)

Price you quoted for 1100D is too expensive. There was an offer for around 26k (twin lens kit).

I guess the 10% is IQ. The price you pay extra is for features not just IQ.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

yes the 10% image quality difference..........not too much for us...And no one can diffrenciate if pic is taken correctly

but if u are getting 1100D for 33 and 600D for 40k then eye closed get 600D offer....but like nac said there were many offers for 1100D for far less...and it can be a deal to get it for 26k and maybe with saved money you can invest in other things as well to start.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Could you guys tell me where do I find the Canon 1100D with twin lens kit for Rs 26,000? And then accordingly am I overpaying for the 600D twin lens kit too? Please let me know. And one more painful novice question ,how useful is the 55 - 250 mm lens in actuals,wont it be better if I swap it for 18-135/105 lens?

That is getting an all in one if I dont need the 250mm range.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

I have seen one of my friend using 18-135 very successfully ...and he had only one lens for a long time...

people say that twin lens kit gives better image quality and sharpness then all in one...but all in one are move convenient ....if u are really interested and compromise a bit on 250mm end then you can have 18-135 too...coz price seems to be same 

check my friends link *www.facebook.com/sahirsismail/photos_albums


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you please refer to some good but cheap 18-135 Lens for the 600D [I have settled for the body] by Canon, Tamron and Sigma And according to you what should be the best price to pay for a Canon EOS 600D with a 18-55 single and 55-25 dual lens kit and just the body?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

but you dont have many choices...canon have only one 18-135 ...or you can have tamron 18-200 pzd 

god...canon have increased the prices too much...18-135 alone cost 34k at amazon.in   ....you better read some reviews about tamron 18-200 pzd and sigma 18-200 dc os hsm both costing around 25k


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

How is this for example   TAMRON AF18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di-II LD Aspherical (IF) For Canon DSLR Cameras | eBay

@ Its impossible to find a Canon EOS600D with 18-55mm kit lens within Rs 30K, The best I got till now is Rs 32K !!! Is the price good ,even CAmera Exchange at Chowringhe is quoting Rs 33K!


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2013)

OP,
1100D with twin lens kit for 28.4k is the best I could find. EBAY
600D with twin lens kit for 37k+ EBAY (check other sites too)
600D with 18-135 for 46k+ EBAY (check other sites too)
600D with 18-55 for under 30k EBAY (check other sites too)



sujoyp said:


> check my friends link *www.facebook.com/sahirsismail/photos_albums


This content is currently unavailable.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

ok you can check this -> *www.flickr.com/photos/sahir_ismail/
they are not amazing...but he is my friend and I think the pic are descent for just a 18-135 

@op dont think about tamron 18-200 di ld ...its slow to focus and no VR ....its much better to get 18-270 pzd version


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 20, 2013)

Ill try stores tomorrow for better prices otherwise ill order from ebay. Thanks so much for the links,Nac.

@ Sujoy, Thank you ill definitely avoid that lens. 

I checked the 600D at the store today,the camera build quality is good but the Lens both the 18-55 and the 55-250 OMG utter crap ,plastiky crap. The Canon 18-135 STM IS though was great in comparison,but costs more than the body of 600D at Rs 34K at Image Square, South City Mall.Ill have to buy the Camera with the twin lens kit tomorrow,come hell or high water!


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok you can check this -> *www.flickr.com/photos/sahir_ismail/
> they are not amazing...but he is my friend and I think the pic are descent for just a 18-135



His are good. I saw first few photographs. In most of the photographs he had cranked up the ISO...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 23, 2013)

*Thanks @ Sujoy and Nac......* 

Nac you really helped to get the price right!

Got the Canon EOS 600D SLR with Kit III EF S18-55 IS II & EF S55-250 IS II for *Rs 35,800*  in Kolkata,at Esplanade!!! 
I had to bargain real hard for the last Rs 200,Rs 36K was easy,comparatively or cunningly!!

You can have it in Ebay for Rs 37,050 with Coupon.
Flipkart Rs 38,698 [they have EMI too]

Now Im looking for accesories. Im looking to buy a good but small bag that will house both the lenses  alonf with the Camera. I sorted Lowepro Toploaders ,please suggest if you know of some better within Rs 2K. National Geographic bags were horribly expensive.But I liked the Style.

One more thing, can I use Micro SD C10 UHS1 with adapter or I should buy SD class 10 UHS1.


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2013)

Great!!! Congratulations!!! 

The best deal for this combo I ever seen. 

I don't think it's a good choice to go for Micro SD. I don't know... Let's see what DSLR users say about this.

Post your work in photography thread...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure,I would do that. Its my first DSLR,Ill post the work soon.

Any bags @ NAC?


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope, I have no idea about that. DSLR users can help you in that regard.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice offer...congrats 

dont compromise on sd cards...get a minimum 8 GB class 6 card ....u will be happy for long ....my single sandisk ultra 8GB SD card is working great for last 3 years and 25k shots 

bag...which type of bag you want, sholder bag, bagpack, sling ....I think most comfortable to pick the dslr will be sling bag
I have 3 bags...sholder bag free from nikon, sling tamrac 6x and a lowepro backpack


This backpack Tamrac Jazz seems good for its price Tamrac Jazz 81 (Model#4281) Camera Bag - Tamrac: Flipkart.com

or increase ur budget to 3500 and get this ->Case Logic TBC-410 Camera Bag - Case Logic: Flipkart.com

or another cheap solution is look for Tamrac velocity 8x ...I use 6x and can carry dslr+55-200 and a 50mm soo maybe 8x is bigger...9x is 3200...it will also take ur gear  Tamrac Velocity 9x Compact Sling Pack (Model# 5769) Camera Bag - Tamrac: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 23, 2013)

I really liked the Jazz. Awesome and more like the Lowepro ProRunner 200 AW but much cheaper. Thank you. What do you think of this one.....Lowepro Passport Sling II Camera Bag -RED | eBay



For SD cards Im looking at  STRONTIUM 32GB NITRO UHS-I 466X MICRO SD CARD (CLASS 10) | eBay   with an adapter 

Or

Strontium 400x SDHC 32GB - Class 10 UHS-1 SD Memory Card Retail Pack | eBay

Or 

Sony SF-32Ux Class 10 (32GB - 94MB/s) Memory Card + 5 Years Sony Warranty | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2013)

I checked that sling bag ....it looks more like a sholder bag...and look girlish

u can try stontium ....I have never tried it before...

sony is good brand ...u can go for transcend too...they r quit popular in US


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 23, 2013)

Ha ha ha 
Ok so I give that bag a miss.

This is one thing I really want to know,is using a Micro SD card with an adapter a problem with DSLRs or its just fine?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2013)

sorry never heard anyone using...but y do u want to use it soo badly...if u dont have enough money just use the free one or get a cheap one now...and upgrade the memory card later...its very cheap ..just 200-300 rs


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

aaah you didnt check the links, my budget is around Rs 2000 for the SD card. Now why the MicroSD because the awesome Strontium Nitro dosnt come in SD format in India,at the moment,hence. I have sorted the very best among SD at that budget and put up the links,just check them and give your inputs.The dp says its alright but I thought lets be sure.::


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2013)

hmm but nitro is not that great actually with 70MBps read...even the sony one beats it with write speed of 40MBps and read speed of 95MBps

Sandisk extreme also have 45MBps write and 95MBps read ...sandisk extreme pro have around 80MBps write 

if u just need 32GB only then find a good deal on Sandisk extreme 32GB SanDisk 32 GB 45 MB/s Extreme HD Video SDHC Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> This is one thing I really want to know,is using a Micro SD card with an adapter a problem with DSLRs or its just fine?



I use Sandisk micro sd card with an adaptor for D7000. Other card is from transcend. Both work as backup cards 32GB + 32GB. No problems at all.

Get a good bag which can accommodate few lens and you gadgets too, like, Lowepro pro Runner 200 AW. Pretty good camera bag.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

@ Sujoy
Thank you. I would either get the Sandisk or the Sony. The Strontium is atleast a Rs 1000 and Rs 700 cheaper than the Sandisk and Sony but yes with marginal performance hit as you have pointed out.



Faun said:


> I use Sandisk micro sd card with an adaptor for D7000. Other card is from transcend. Both work as backup cards 32GB + 32GB. No problems at all.
> 
> Get a good bag which can accommodate few lens and you gadgets too, like, Lowepro pro Runner 200 AW. Pretty good camera bag.



Thank you for that valuable input. Yes a good bag is an absolute necessity.I have to choose a one which can carry atleast two lens but be compact too.Im planning to add a third Lens the Canon 18-135mm STM IS by Diwali! The Lowepros you and sujoy mentioned are the ones I have shortlisted. In between I found this one too plesae check and let me know if its good....*www.ebay.in/itm/backpack-camera-no...ies&hash=item565b8d7dea&_uhb=1#ht_3275wt_1021


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2013)

That looks very similar to Lowepro. Not sure how well it will stand the wear and tear.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2013)

dont go for cheap brands when you are putting sophisticated camera lenses worth 1 lakh (in future) ...go for good brands only.

Also I have lowepro 200AW and its just too big for 2 lens and a cam with lens...u will find it empty   I bough it as a storage with a future plan for 3 lens+flash+tc+dslr with 150-500 or 300f4 attached  

you can have a smaller bag with quick access and in future go with big bags


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

So Lowepro Pro Runner 200AW ....then

Got the Sony SF-32UX Class 10 (32GB - 94MB/s) for Rs 1952 with coupons from Ebay. The best price online  ! Now have to get the bag and some accesories,like Filters etc!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2013)

wow u r really getting lowepro 200AW  here is my pic just in case 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6968682389_87a90ee24b_c.jpg
Lowepro Pro Runner 200AW by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

^^ I would love to, but that price is a deterrent! I didnt check the price....lets see, but its awesome. Thanks for sharing the picture,its even more tempting now after seeing the details.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2013)

yaah its a big bag I will say...but very well made and good padding ....but u really dont need that big right now...and I dont carry all that gear with me...I use a small bag which can carry 2 lens+dslr


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 25, 2013)

@ Sujoy Ok....but that bag is something I have my eye set up upon. After getting the 18-135 STM lens ill get it.

Canon has given me an EOS bag which is small, convenient and can carry the Camera with an 18-55mm and a Zoom Lens,its padded, has a removable dual compartment design and has some more pockets and zippers for some filters ,memory cards etc etc.. It quite sufficient for the moment and the padding well not as good as the Lowepro but good enough,honestly,for a freebie,it will do the work,I believe.Its black outside with red inside.Very subtle with a simple EOS badging in black too,subdued!

The biggest surprise was the 8GB Lexar Platinum II Class 10 UHS-1 SD memory Card!!!  This offer of the bag and the 8GB [Normally its 4GB] high Quality SD card is only till September 30 part of the festive offer !!! Amazing Value this kit.....thanks Canon!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2013)

yaah that memory card is really good...and class 10   I got a crappy verbitum 4 GB class 4 with my dslr and the card used to hand my dlsr...had to replace it in the 1st month itself


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought any Class 6 and above will do ,but doing various forums people actually benefited from a Class 10 UHS-1 card when doing RAW Bursts or even JPEG. Transfer and delete times were also better and the wait time, for the internal buffer when filled up, also reduced.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2013)

yes right ...as the size of file have increased u will need faster write speed too...mine is class 6 sandisk ultra but my file size is just 4MB jpeg  ....I never felt any lag


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

My RAW file size is around 30MB! I think I will shoot only in RAW thats the sole reason I bought a DSLR negating EOS-M or Nikon J1 or the Sony NEX-5. 

@Sujoy,Im looking for a Petal Hood to isolate sunlight and to protect the lens too. I checked some by Marumi but at Rs 1200 they were expensive,any idea how much for a 58mm one and any brands ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

1200 is not that expensive considering its a branded one...I havent checked any third party hood till now coz most lens have it ...will check and tell you later.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

Canon EOS 550D 1100D 58mm Digital Filter Kit + UV + CPL+ Lens Hood + Lens Cap | eBay

and the awesome amazing....Amazon.com: Polaroid Studio Series 58mm Lens Hood With Exclusive Pushbutton Mounting System - no more 'screwing around" With Old Fashioned Threaded Hoods: Camera & Photo


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

y do you want those crappy UV+CPL+Lens cap along with lens hood ...I tell you cheap filter degrade image quality...and cheap UV is just useless...CPL maybe some useful


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

OK, I have comer across some Zeiss/Tiffen/Hoya filters but they are all above Rs 4K! Ill give them a miss then. Thanks for the information.

I read that using filters will give better contrast and punchy images in daylight,hence.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

yes but u need good quality ones for those contrast and punchy images...if u want you can try those...just for fun..but expect image quality degradation even before starting


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2013)

Circular polarizer will give evenly saturated images. It can also cut through the reflections and provide a nice view what's beneath that. Though the light intake reduces so you may have to step up your aperture diameter.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/Reflection_Polarizer2.jpg

This reminds me that I should use my polarizer filter for next bunch of pics to see what it ca do.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

my CPL is also sitting idle ...dont use it too much


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

Ill google about CPL and get back. Right now I dont even know if Im reading English or Greek. Thanks for educating me.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2013)

Circular Polarizer Filter.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

How much did you pay for the CPL? Which Brand? If you explain a bit in details the actual benefit of the CPL and particular condition where it should be used?

Or any other Filters that I should buy?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

you dont need any filter right now...1st thing 1st...learn to use PASM modes


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> How much did you pay for the CPL? Which Brand? If you explain a bit in details the actual benefit of the CPL and particular condition where it should be used?
> 
> Or any other Filters that I should buy?



It's Marumi filter. Pretty useful when you are taking product pictures and want to cut off unwanted reflections and lets say a glass wall is between you and the object you want to shoot then the CPL can reduce th e reflections from glass. Want to see what beneath the reflecting water surface ? yep, cfl. Though everything is position dependent.

See that the reflection is not present on the screen even though this pic 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8532/8602374893_534688399b_b.jpg


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

@ Faun ....Im really amazed by what the filter can do,amazing. How much for a filter like that. I came across some Marumi for around Rs 1800 and onwards. My filter size after googling , I concluded was , 58mm.



@ sujoy .... what is PASM ?


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ sujoy .... what is PASM ?



It's semi manual and fully manual modes... In your camera you will see them as P, Tv, Av, M in mode dial.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 28, 2013)

^^aaah ok ,thank you Nac.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2013)

you donno PASM modes  oops then start reading photography basics please...photography world is as good as any technical field...and have lots n lots of terms .

you dont need a filter now...really. what u need is lots of time to play with your dslr and learn PASM modes, exposure triangle , about focal length, crop factor, etc ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ Faun ....Im really amazed by what the filter can do,amazing. How much for a filter like that. I came across some Marumi for around Rs 1800 and onwards. My filter size after googling , I concluded was , 58mm.



I have this one , was 1700 at that time (oct 2012).
Marumi 58 mm Circular Polarizer Filter - Marumi: Flipkart.com

It will be good if you go through these tutorials to learn about various aspects of photography:
Nikon Asia


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 28, 2013)

@ Sujoy I have started downloading documents and storing in the phone to read. Im reading the Manual too.

@ Faun ,your link was damn helpfull I have bookmarked it.Checked your Marumi Filter too. Yeah as Sujoy had ponted out good filters will be expensive and it holds true......your shots proved  his statement.

I have recieved the Sony SF-32UX/T1, Ill now do a small photo shoot of my spanking gear and put up in show off and post the link here!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2013)

yaah posting pic of ur gear is always a good idea


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2013)

The Pictures posted,severely downsized using phoToshop!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-661.html#post2011051

One thing though the A+ mode is convenient but ,night shot with light on in the room sets the ISO at 3200,I changed it to 1600 similar results,no nonsense flash marring the images,less noise......Im liking the Semi manual modes better.Thank god I met you guys and bought a DSLR , a lot can be done. Im taking snaps and improvising from 6am, as I opened the CAMERA just yesterday,it was lying sealed till now!!!! 

*imageshack.us/a/img694/9644/dhcn.jpg *imageshack.us/a/img202/1230/dlwl.jpg*imageshack.us/a/img801/6993/1knz.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2013)

just play with your dslr...use modes..change focus type...change metering type...use flash..take without flash ...have fun  

just promise urself to keep up the enthusiasm and at least take out the DSLR once a week


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2013)

Im going to Club Ibiza today....will carry it along and shoot some birds trees flowers etc ....


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 1, 2013)

One thing which I always forget to ask,what is the correct way of storing the lenses in particular,since fungus is one dreaded issue I want to avoid.  I will always have one of the lenses lying as spare.   Since lot of you have multiple lenses, how do you maintain them and avoid fungus.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2013)

I have failed in this storage....2 of my lens caught fungus out of 5...although its not that bad...but its sad

i would suggest you to use ur lens every week...if u dont use it just attach it to the lens and take some test shot in day time

other serious thing is u can have an air tight box and put a bulb inside to keep the gears in light and away from humidity.

or you can just buy a dry cab or digicab worth 8k and feel safe


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2013)

Scary.....Ill follow and what about using Silica Gel ,does that help?


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2013)

I havent seen any fungus on my lenses. Under what circumstances it happened in sujoy's case ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2013)

it happens if lens is kept in dark place for long...specially in humid places and sea shores areas....

both my lens with fungus are used ones...
the 50mm 1.8 already had fungus when I bought but it cost just 3k ...
The tamron 17-50 f2.8 my most used lens now caught focus coz i bought it in kolkata online and my friend kept it in his cubbord safly for two months ...and it caught fungus even before i touched it 

remaining all my lenses are fine ...but as I said there is only two solutions...either use the dslr and all lenses frequently or get an air tight box, put silica pouch in it...just 3-4 is enough i guess, put a light bulb probably zero watt and fill it with ur gears...it will be safe.
else get a drycab cost around 8k and have peace of mind.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2013)

I keep my lenses in lowepro bag with a silica pouch chucked in.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2013)

faun it wont work that way...I am sure


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2013)

Im following Sujoy's advice and getting some blue silica gel pouches and an air tight container from Tupperware.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2013)

wait a minute...I will find the right suggestion from expert soo that u set all right....you know silica gel will suck the humidity soo much that the fluid in lens which helps rotate it will dry up and u will have to service them in that case too.

read these thread carefully - 

1. *www.jjmehta.com/forum/index.php/topic,1339.0.html

2.*www.jjmehta.com/forum/index.php/topic,4320.0.html

3.*www.jjmehta.com/forum/index.php/topic,20900.msg215322.html#msg215322


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok.....Thanks for the Links....

They are great.....


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Ordered a Dehumidifier {orange gel},Hygrometer and Airtight Box with a silicon ring from Tarrington House !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

can you post links and price ...I too want a hygrometer and a big airtight box


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Hygrometer and Dehumidifier from Aliexpress,the airtight box from Metro Cash & Carry. The links are below. And it turned out to be cheaper better and latest over the ones available in ebay. You mostly get the blue gel silica on ebay but this dehumidifier has the latest and far far better orange silica gel minus the cobalt.

*www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/275551524.html

*www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=hygrometer&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20131006223944


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks but both are priced in dollars...and foreign shops ...I will check locally 1st


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

In Ebay you will find an Dehumidifier but that costs Rs 1300 and is White Silica Gel and is way old,the fit and finish is below average and coverage is also lesser over the one I got from Aliexpress.Its a reliable site and I have bought plenty of stuff from there.The dollar prices can be changed in to rupees just change it in the Tab.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

ok thanks...will check...when will they deliver?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Delivery will take mostly 14 days and worst would be 21 days Max. I think its worth the wait atleast for the Dehumidifier.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

okk thanks will check...I am planning to get some big gears next month...I have to arrange for storage..

btw strangely all my used lens caught fungus but new ones are fine...is it coincidence of I got bad gear ...they work fine


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe its because of the leak in between the camera body and the lens. They say its the main culprit over stored lenses. If you are planning big, better get a Dry Cab from Benro or this one Buy Ailite Dry Box For Digital Camera Alt-11 Gadgets.in|Online Shop India

My solution of a Dehumidifier with a silicone sealed airtight box with Hygrometer is DIY of Ailite basically minus the awesome Vacuum pump it has got. Great price too.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

nope in Nagpur I dont need a dry cab...there weather is anyways too dry....but problem comes when I move to other places..I will get that dry cab afterwards...but will get that box, hygrometer and silica

I am planning a D7000+Sigma 150-500 or Nikon 300mm f4 in november ...I was panning this for long but could not buy it


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Woah ...big ticket purchase,yeah for travelling that Dehumidifier is great. More over I came across BRNO dri+Cap Dehumidifier Cap System Review – by C.S. Muncy | The Photo Brigade while looking for solutions


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

that dri cap is too costly..but good for on the move professionals


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah honestly it is. The other better option and chepaer too is the Dehumidifier and some Silica Gel Sachet in the bags,compartment. Since Kolkata is very humid and even more so during the Monsoons ,I followed the step by step procedure of Boxing my gear. Thats is switch on the AC in Dry mode for half an hour and then place all the gear in the air tight box and seal it and place it in a cool dry place along with the dehumidifier and the Hygrometer,the last two components are yet to reach me!Hence I have just put a packet of Silica gel for now.

Got the JJC Lens Hood for the 18-55mm Lens. This does not create any Vignetting. 

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/n7iu.jpg/][IMG]*img96.imageshack.us/img96/8909/n7iu.jpg[/URL]  

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/9949/13ej.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2013)

lens hood...hmm I never use it ..will try it ...all lenses have hood but I just put it inversed


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2013)

This Canon twin Lens kit didnt come with any hood,does Nikon provide them by default? I have observed that theres no universal lens hood,and if anybody tries to do that one lens hood fits all then vignetting is becomes an issue rather than better contrast and colors. So I got this low profile ones for the 18-55mm and will get the JJC LS-58 which is bigger in profile for the 55-250mm.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2013)

no 18-55 dont have hood...but 55-200 or 55-300 have hood


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Canon didnt provide any for the 55-250mm. And to buy Canon Hood is like spending Rs 1500+ and I think its a rip off! JJC is good too but quarter the price.My Dehumidifier has already been shipped! Will put up the entire storage set up photo once everything arrives.

Did you place the order for the Hygrometer and Dehumidifier? 

This is what you get in ebay India ,the seller is located in Kolkata.....*www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_trksid=p45...midifier&_nkw=dehumidifier&_sacat=0&_from=R40

*www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_odkw=dehum....TRC0.A0.XHygrometer&_nkw=Hygrometer&_sacat=0


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

how about getting silica pouch and putting it in box ...I can get those from chemist ...and we have hygrometer to check on humidity soo no risk


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

The medical store Silica gel pouches are for small coverage area say a bottle or a small box. Silica Gel will loose its efficiency in about every two to max five days as it will soak up moisture in an open environment. The work around is to microwave it, cool it and then using it again. The dehumidifier has orange gel and is plug for two hours and good to go for seven days no need of a microwave. In a closed airtight box with about 7 open and close will last you around a month. The coverage area of the dehumidifier is greater and is actually cheaper with quality gel and a heating element built in working in both 110/240,perfect for those once/twice in a year holiday abroad.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

hmmm ok ...I will think about it  ...right now reading how to remove fungus from lens...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Let us know if theres anything we can do get around if the damage is already done......


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

first I will try ...if successful will tell you guys ...will try this weekend


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I am on the same confusion. Recently Canon launched an offer where they are providing EOS 600D with Kit two lenses *EF S18-55 IS II & EF S55-250 IS II* for just 37k on flipkart. Can anybody tell me about the performance of this 55-250 lens?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

Its good really,quite sharp with good color reproduction.More so with a Lens Hood as I have read in some forums where people are using it.

At Rs 37K the twin Lens kit is a steal.Buy it.

*www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ef-s-55-250mm-f-4-5-6-is-ii-lens-review-22366


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

yes its really a steal ...canon is clever here ...they released a new 55-250 STM lens and want to clear this old stock...soo they just sold it as bundle 

in any case 55-250 IS is a good lens ...its almost 2nd lens people buy .


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

How much is this 55-250 lens can zoom? Is there any disadvantage to get this old model?

Actually I am going to buy my first DSLR. Should I get D5100 with 15-55 for 27k or spend 10k more for this Canon kit with two lenses?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

The new model hasnt been released in India yet but will be shortly. The new model is the same as the old one but has faster focusing in Video and creates no or less noise while doing that.But the old one has 4 stop image stabilization over the 3.5 for the new one. So the old one is better in this crucial aspect actually.And yes the STM has better build and it costs Rs 21500 in the US right now.

The jist is .... buy the combo and you wont be at any loss.....


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

Okay thanks! but how much 55-250 lens can zoom?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

I didnt get you...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

increnator he wants zoom in 10x 20x term ....its normal for newbie to ask this question and answer is simple 

hmm you can say that after you buy 55-250 you will have 18-250 range in lens thats roughly equals to 250/18 = 13x zoom

in DSLR world we dont count zoom in x but its always about mm ...like what we see is around 50mm soo anything more then that is magnification and anything less then that is wide angle 

*www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/learning_center/tools/focal-length-comparison.php


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot you guys. Now I understand about this 55-250mm lens. 
But as a newbie I can't decide between D5100 with 18-55 for 27k or 600D with this kit by paying 10k more.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

hmm thats a tough question...thing is if you like to do bird photography or want magnify on something you will need the 55-250 lens ...and 18-55 lens have just no magnification at all ...its good for party, group pics, landscapes, pets etc


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

Apart from 18-55mm which is better lens to take party pictures?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

you will need an external flash along with 18-55 to improve on party pics...as party happens in night.. most lens will fail without flash...just invest in a flash with moving head...and u are done


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 10, 2013)

I mean for portraits and non zoom sharp lens.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

18-55mm is good for start up and the EOS600D with that Lens returns very sharp and Vibrant images. In manual mode you can set the sharpness too. Now if you want to shoot the Moon or the Galaxy or a beautiful girl on the road from your 20th floor apartment you will need that 55-250mm zoom lens.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 18-55mm is good for start up and the EOS600D with that Lens returns very sharp and Vibrant images. In manual mode you can set the sharpness too. Now if you want to shoot the Moon or the Galaxy or a beautiful girl on the road from your 20th floor apartment you will need that 55-250mm zoom lens.


whats about nikond5100?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

Its great too.....

You cant go wrong with either.....


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 11, 2013)

> a beautiful girl on the road from your 20th floor apartment


*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130603225716/leagueoflegends/images/6/66/Iffem_shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpg

@The Incinerator How much you spent on your kit? I read in one of the flipkart comment a user bought it for just 34.5k in some deal.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

D5100 is better in pic quality and ISO then 600D as per most reviews....but the combo offer of 600D is just too good to ignore


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2013)

I got mine for Rs 35,800,from Kolkata. My friend has a D5100 which he had bought from the US,we were taking pictures yesterday of Durga Idols. Contrary to all the reviews I read that Nikon is better which even I believed ,both of us found out that at default Auto the Canons images, in the same SONY NX series Hi End 32 inch display, actually looked far better in terms of Sharpness and punchy Colors and contrast. In RAW both were almost same while the Nikon again lacked the vibrancy,sharpness to a very slight level,but visible.

I had almost bought the Nikon but for the Canons offer. Now Im realising that even if the Nikon is better at high ISO ,I never actually went above ISO3200 even in the late evening without flash! So ,do we really require in any circumstances those high ISO levels?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

As people say out of camera pics can not be compared without editing ...I agree out of camera pics of my D3100 is not at all vibrant or punchy...but thats a software glitch...you can see any of my pic...you wont find it less then ur canon 600D  ...in any case those looking to buy dslr have to learn to use PP

regarding high ISO above 3200 ...nope its useless ...I dont go above ISO 1600 ...maybe if someday I get a full frame dslr like D600 then I will try upto ISO 6400 .but generally speaking without flash its useless at late evenings...even f1.8 cant save you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2013)

I encountered no noise at even at ISO3200 in low light at 18mpxl JPEG/RAW,picture was stunning in no flash Auto Mode, Live view enabled and Lens Hood mounted on the 18-55mm!!! 

I want to go to 6400 and check noise today with punishing apertures!!! Im gonna try Blurring with the 55-250mm on at night without flash in Festival lit streets ........Im getting addicted.....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

its good to find your tuning urself...after someday u wont need any advice about aperture shutterspeed and ISO which are three pillers of photogrphy ...enjoy


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 11, 2013)

How much a 55-250mm like 13x zoom lens would cost of tamron or sigma if I buy Nikon D5100 for 26.5k with 18-55mm?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2013)

A good Zoom Lens will cost atleast Rs 15K,for Nikon ,it  starts from 8K but those are utter rubbish with no IS and will return soft images when zoomed. A zoom lens without stability is like a sniper rifle without a shoulder butt.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

@incrinerator ....u are wrong here ...Tamron 70-300 is very usable ...its as sharp as nikon 55-300 ....if you plan to use it in day time then its fine lens..I know some guys who take super pics using that lens...but its unusable at evening or low light coz it dont have vibration reduction.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @incrinerator ....u are wrong here ...Tamron 70-300 is very usable.....I know some guys who take super pics using that lens...*but its unusable at evening or low light coz it dont have vibration reduction.*



Thats my point. And at over 200mm a zoom lens without IS is good for a Tripod only,IMO.Even a little shake will return blurry images.

And which Tamron are you referring to for sharp images the SP or AF? I was referring to the AF.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

Tamron 70-300 di ld ...not Tamron 70-300 VC USD   ...but 70-300 lens is mostly used in daytime for bird and wildlife ...what will you do with such zoom in night??

but I agree Vr is always useful ....


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

I realized this when using the 55-250 with the IS off on the Canon even at 200mm with little shake I was getting blurry images in daylight,but with IS on it was magic, but a borrowed Tripod did the best IS or not!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2013)

increnator just follow the rule...if u r using 200mm then 200*1.6*2 = 640 soo when using your lens at 200mm without IS see that you have a shutter speed of 1/640  and with IS you can handle at 1/320


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

OK , I would keep that in mind and thanks for letting me know that.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2013)

mm I hope u understood why I multiplied it with 1.6 and 2  

1.6 is the crop factor of canon ..in case of nikon its 1.5 ...soo a 50mm lens have an angle of view of a 80mm and its said that you should have twice the shutter speed of focal length soo multiply it by 2


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

Now even clearer and that calculation will help me in a lot of situation in Manual Mode.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2013)

The bad effect is now any photo Im clicking Im calculating  in your formula first, Im getting obsessive with it, as the results are very good.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

ha haha...at day time you dont need to calculate coz in most times you will get good shutter speed ...but just when sun starts to go down u need to consider the formula.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2013)

@ Sujoy is it a common phenomenon that in low light the auto focus through Live View is slow? Any work around?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

the work around ....one thing you can do is point to the brightest part of the subject ...if everything is too dark then use flash..

if u are trying for landscape use manual focus and long exposure.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2013)

OK. 

In live view the blinking flash dosnt fire up so that I can focus on the subject,but when Im off Live View and through the Viewfinder the flash fires three short blinks and then focuses and snaps on the image. Strange as to why it cant do the same thing in Live View.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

btw y are you even using live view


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> btw y are you even using live view



Nah,but its annoying to know that fault. This is why people pay more for a better body like the EOS 70D and thank you for suggesting me the 600D over the 1100D,god knwos what it would have been..!

Sometimes we find it inconvenient to focus through the VF like snapping Goddess ,an idol during a festival and moving in que in low light,this is where timing is crucial when you are at the sweet spot for a momrnt....i faced it....and then sone mirrorless guy asking WHY it takes sooo long.....aaarghh....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2013)

ha ha ha yes you are right ..day before I too raised my dslr above to take the shot of godess at night aarti...it was soo crowded that composition using viewfinder is impossible


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2013)

Should I buy one of this as a lens cleaner?

Lenspen NLP-1 Original Lens Cleaner: Buy Online @ Rs.398/- | Snapdeal.com
Vanguard Ultra Lens Cleaner: Buy Online @ Rs.1010/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes I have the lens pen...its very useful...It have brush on one side and magnetic cleaner on other...I got it free with my bag


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok,so Im getting one! Thank you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 16, 2013)

Thought of posting some snaps here .... to give the whole thread and discussion a small conclusion or relativity....These photos do look far far better straight out of the camera without the compression and resize thats been done to them for the upload.No Post Processing done on any snap,because I havnt masterd that art yet 


*imageshack.us/a/img401/5028/n94v.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img33/7848/d4bc.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img36/5049/7mfk.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img89/8561/bkyu.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img811/2400/bx55.jpg

All shot with the Canon EOS600D with the Kit 55-250mm ISII Lens at 250mm without Tripod and on a very cloudy day!


A monochrome at 55mm using the 55-250mm at its shortest length just to prove its good at both end.Very Very good.



@ Sujoy thanks for the rule!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

very good...no one would belive these are ur 1st shots here


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Sujoy 

But without your Formula in full Manual,it just wouldnt have been possible.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 16, 2013)

Just brilliant work brother. Keep it up!


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you @ Dr. House.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm in so much confusion now. I observed 600D in low light photos in higher ISO. Nikon D5100 is superior. :/


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Even I used to think in your lines just before going for the EOS600D. But in real world you will hardly or ever go beyond ISO3200 trust me,its one of those rare situations. The noise that they are talking about is only visible when you highly magnify the JPEG images which we dont. Next if shooting in RAW the noise is not an issue at all. Whats the point of buying a DSLR if you are not shooting in RAW and playing with Apertures and ISO and Bracketing. Im very happy with EOS600D image quality. But then you wont go wrong with either of the Cameras. The D5100 has major flaws too like no DOF meter!Bad Video shooting.You cant change the Flash Sync/Trigger settings and slightly under exposed images in my eye atleast. I have seen IMO that Nikon tends to falter with the Blue color while canon does it with Yellow.

Both have flaws and both are good too.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

So you mean to say Canon 600D has better video recording. What about manual focusing of videos in these cameras?
Where can I find better deal than this? New Canon EOS 600D DSLR Camera Kit EF 18-55 & 55-250 IS II Lens+4GB+Carry Case | eBay

This 55-250mm lens is itself of 11k and camera with 18-55mm is available for 26k. What is the advatnage of this combo deal? 
camera with 18-55*www.ebay.in/itm/Canon-EOS-600-D-CA...N_Compact_Digital_Cameras&hash=item19e36f7ee1
55-250 lens - *www.ebay.in/itm/CANON-EFS-55-250mm..._SLR_Camera_Lenses_Optics&hash=item1c351ad16e


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

WoW... EOS600D with 18-55 Kit Lens for 26K where? Could you share with us. Thats Awesome.

You get a 8GB card and the DSLR bag in the combo which otherwise is Rs 1500 more. The combo deal can be had for Rs 34,500 to 36K thats a good bargain price. For Video just press the shutter halfway and it focuses instantly.

Manual focus is easier with a faster open-aperture lens, IMO.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-zzeFJfSg

That Camera on Ebay can be had for farther Rs 750 less with coupons. If you want coupons do any recharge in Vodafone and you will get that coupon!


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

Here, I can get Canon 600D for 26,315 with 18-55 lens, DSLR bag and 4GB card. Further coupons might not available because it was in ebay deal option.
 Canon EOS 600-D CAMERA BODY KIT WITH 18-55 IS II LENS EOS CARRY CASE 4-GB CARD | eBay

BTW for how much a 55-250mm like lens come for Nikon D5100?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

Nikon camp is not as bad you think incinerator  

If high ISO in D5100 is not worth much then even video in DSLR is not worth that much ...it really depends person to person.

Also DOF button needs good viewfinder which these D3xxx, D5xxx or 5xxD and 6xxD dont have...you will find it difficult to use. we can always use live view to replace it.

Also just check the price of canon lenses against nikon lenses ...other then maybe 50mm and 55-250 all canon lenses are costlier then nikon counterparts
Nikon have also the advantage of using old manual lenses without any adapters...my macro lens is made in maybe 70's and my 50mm 1.8 is also 90's model ...sadly in canon you dont have a choice

@house ....

In nikon you have 2 choice 
55-200 vr (which I have) will cost 12k
55-300 vr will cost 17-18k

BTW to reach 300mm with image stabilisation you will have to spend either 25k on Tamron 70-300 VC or canon 70-300 IS for 40k where nikon 55-300 vr is 18k and nikon 70-300vr is 32k


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

Holy mother of deal!  Canon EOS 600D Digital SLR Camera - With 18-55mm & 55-250mm Lens + 2 Yrs Warnty | eBay for 33,659 with a coupon of 6.5% that I have.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

yup its a awesome deal...grab it quickly...the feedback of dealer is also seems fine...last one only 2 issues that too a hx300 and a calculator.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Ofcourse Sujoy Nikon is not bad ,I would have to be a fool to say that. Thats why I mentioned both have flaws and are not perfect and he wont go wrong with either. Yes you are very right,Canon has jacked up the lens price for no reason,I want to buy the 18-135mm STM IS Lens but the least a shop quoted was Rs 33,200. I think I wont be able to get it before Diwali and rather wait for the prices to cool off before buying one as they are very new at the moment. But my over all value of my Kit would be 35,800+33,200 = Rs 69,000 Not a bad Idea considering Ill be having three Lenses and a capable Body. May God Bless me....

You are already Blessed @ Dr. House .....Grab it ..immediately!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

incinerator I am sorry to say but why do you plan to get a 18-135 when you have 18-55 and 55-250 ...i mean it will be just a overlap on same focal length and 18-135 is also a slow lens its not a 1.8 or 2.8 or f4 lens ...whats the point??

if u want to upgrade then sell off 18-55 get 17-50 f2.8 or sell off 55-250 and get 70-200 f4 or get a wide angle like 11-16 or 10-20 or maybe a macro like 90mm 2.8


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought of one Lens do it all kind of thing. And yes I wanted to sell both the lenses to get one,but since the exchange prices of the existing lenses were so bad ,I decided to keep both of them. Yes you are right keeping all three is stupid.Id rather buy a 17-50 selling the 18-55 and be done with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

Tamron 17-50 f2.8 that I am using is superb lens...and its selling used for around 15k and new 22k ...btw I have bought after using 18-55 for 2 years

its always said that 1st learn to use a lens then if u find something lacking then get new one or upgrade  buzurgo ne kahan hai


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

What are the other uses of 55-250 lens beside 13x high zoom birds and animals photography?

I mean if I take a normal shot how much it would be different from 18-55?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

other then wildlife you can shoot nice portraits, butterfly, flowers ...due to magnification it gives nice background blurring


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

^ You explained it in a way that somehow it stuck in his head 55-250 is a 13x zoom


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL nac ...but its difficult to explain newbies about angle of view, crop factor and all ...soo the common X zoom is easier to understand


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright, alright now I understand angle of view and crop factor by googling.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

ha ha ha dont take it otherwise ...but people comming from point and shoot always ask for kitna zoom hai...even my mom and other relatives ...thats common


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 18, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ You explained it in a way that somehow it stuck in his head 55-250 is a 13x zoom



This is newbie question. So what is zoom actually ?  is it the amount of magnification   or simply dividing max & min length of the lens ?

Will a subject at  200 mm on a 50-200 mm lens  (4x zoom)    appear to be at same distance from the camera   as on a 25-200 mm lens at 200mm (8x zoom) ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Tamron 17-50 f2.8 that I am using is superb lens...and its selling used for around 15k and new 22k ...btw I have bought after using 18-55 for 2 years
> 
> its always said that 1st learn to use a lens then if u find something lacking then get new one or upgrade  buzurgo ne kahan hai



Im going with you. Will get new Lens only after a year. The Mirchi snaps on Flickr ,did you use prime Lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> This is newbie question. So what is zoom actually ?  is it the amount of magnification   or simply dividing max & min length of the lens ?
> 
> Will a subject at  200 mm on a 50-200 mm lens  (4x zoom)    appear to be at same distance from the camera   as on a 25-200 mm lens at 200mm (8x zoom) ?



Lets take the case of HX300v ...it have a focal length of 24-1200mm and they claim it have 50x optical zoom ...soo how did they calculate 1200/24 = 50  
no its not magnification...our magnification starts from almost 50mm which is focal length of eye...but 50mm of full frame dslr and not cropped sensor one like ours...
In our case it will be around 35mm (1.5x crop factor for nikon) ....soo if I have a lens of 350mm ...I can claim a magnification of 10x

but if I have a 18-200 lens its 11.11x zoom range and not magnification .....18mm-35mm is wider then our eyes with no magnification but subject seems furthur away...magnification start from 35mm onwards.



The Incinerator said:


> The Mirchi snaps on Flickr ,did you use prime Lens?



no its taken with Tamron 17-50 2.8 ...but taken at f14


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 19, 2013)

Damn I got late to deposit money on my bank. That deal is over, waiting for another.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> no its not magnification...our magnification starts from almost 50mm which is focal length of eye...but 50mm of full frame dslr and not cropped sensor one like ours...
> In our case it will be around 35mm (1.5x crop factor for nikon) ....soo if I have a lens of 350mm ...I can claim a magnification of 10x
> 
> but if I have a 18-200 lens its 11.11x zoom range and not magnification .....18mm-35mm is wider then our eyes with no magnification but subject seems furthur away...magnification start from 35mm onwards.



Not sure If I understand everything there. Not simple as it sounds.
So Zoom != magnification & the amount of maginification will depend on the focal length of the lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

ok I will attempt once more  will avoid complicated terms

what you see is 50mm that is when you take a shot at 50mm it will look almost like what you see with your eyes...if you want to magnify a thing then you have to increase the focal length ...soo if you take a shot at 150mm the subject is theoritically magnified 3 times or 3x 

but below 50mm  wider area is captured. soo if you shoot from 18mm to 50mm then you capture wider then your eye can see but nothing is magnified...

there is no term as x zoom in DSLR world...just for understanding we call it like that...if sony HX300 have 24-1200 and call it 50x  then to compare to it if I have 10-500 mm range of lens I too will have 50x zoom  but actually 10-50mm is not magnification 

what we call zoom lens in dslr world is something having variable or changeable focal length ...its not related to magnification...a 10-20mm lens is also a zoom lens
other is fixed focal length or prime lens like 50mm


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 19, 2013)

Which one of the camera has feature to take shots in between video recording and the ability to put effect at the time of shooting video or photo, Nikon D5100 or Canon 600D?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 19, 2013)

The 600D can take shots in between video recording.

And ofcourse you can include effects while shooting Photos,its called Creative Filters.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok I will attempt once more  will avoid complicated terms



Sorry OP. Did not meant to hijack this thread.
I will continue this on the Camera talk thread.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ Not a problem really as long as as we are all getting to learn something.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com 
Is this Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 has aperture control ring similar to Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 G lens?

As in Nikkor difference of manual aperture on the D lens and none on the G the aperture is set by camera. What is in this Canon lenses?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

wait wait you have mixed up all things...

Nikon G lens and canon lenses dont have an aperture control ring.

Nikon D lens have aperture control ring.

Actually canon changed from FD mount to EF mount in 90's ...but nikon didnt changed for last 40 yrs soo you get those old aperture ring lenses for nikon but none for canon  

you can get a FD lens adapter for canon and fit in all FD lenses


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry! Nikkor D lens has aperture control ring and is of half price of G lens? So I guess having aperture control ring is inferior old feature for photo shooting.
Does these canon to nikkor or FD to EF like adapters makes any difference in photo quality?
Does these sharp 50mm f/1.8 lenses makes any diffidence in video quality too?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

no its not true that old lenses are poor in quality or aperture ring is not worth...aperture ring is very useful when you use extension tube for macro shooting or use reversal lens for macro shooting ...or you club 2-3 lens togather for some purpose 

Also you will always need aperture ring if u are using manual adapters...a adapter with chip will cost a lot...no pic quality is not effected but ability to focus on infinity is lost...specially bad for landscapes.


I have manual extension tube, reverse mount adapter..soo I have tried to mount a 50mm inverted on a 18-55


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

So you mean to say if I want to use aperture ring in Canon 600D. I need to get FX 50mm f/1.8 lens with an adapter.
Please answer my other ques mentioned above.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

all 50mm 1.8 in nikon and canon are FX lenses...FD mount was different and discontinued.

If you want aperture ring on canon you have to use FD mount canon 50mm 1.8 with adapter.

yes 50mm lens helps in video...but if you go for canon you can just buy the canon lens with STM which is said to be developed for video in mind.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> Sorry! Nikkor D lens has aperture control ring and is of half price of G lens? So I guess having aperture control ring is inferior old feature for photo shooting.


It's cheaper not because of having aperture ring in it, it's because of no focus motor in it.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

What is the advantage of inbuilt focus motor in canon 600d body unlike nikon d5100? I guess for focus motoring nikon 5100d is depended upon lenses like G or D. Canon is not dependable as it has inbuilt.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

For Video the STM is definitely better ,and it suits the EOS700D better over the 600D.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> For Video the STM is definitely better ,and it suits the EOS700D better over the 600D.



Which is the cheapest STM lens by canon and how much it costs?


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ Canon 600D or any other Canon DSLR have NO in body focus motor. But all the Canon lenses do have focus motor in it. On the other hand, Nikon D90 and above do have in body focus motor. Other than few, most of the Nikkor lenses do have focus motor in it.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 20, 2013)

nac said:


> ^^ Canon 600D or any other Canon DSLR have NO in body focus motor. But all the Canon lenses do have focus motor in it. On the other hand, Nikon D90 and above do have in body focus motor. Other than few, most of the Nikkor lenses do have focus motor in it.



Oh well!  snapsort.com mentioned Canon 600D has as a built-in focus motor.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, me too was thinking that Canon DSLR do have in body motor before until Sujoy explained me that it ain't.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

The 18-135mm STM is available for Rs 33,500. Expect the 18-55 STM to be around 18K.

The Kit STM s are very sharp and has very very good build quality.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

this confusion is created by nikon ... what happened is in 80's Nikon F mount and canon's FD mount both lenses didnt have motor in body ...but in 90's canon shifted to EF mount with inbody motor and Nikon released AFS lenses with with inbody motor of F mount ...soo nikon have now AF and AFS lenses and canon have only EF mount


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

So actually both have AF motors in the Lens now?^^


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

yes all lenses released from last 5-6 years have motor in body thats AFS lenses....the cheap 50mm 1.8 D lens of nikon is quit old design...just checked its 2002 model

here guys check this sheet to find your model -> Nikon Lenses

or 
*www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/nikkor.htm


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 21, 2013)

So why Nikon 50mm f/1.8 G lens is of 12k whereas Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 is of 7k as both of the lenses have focus motor?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

its same as why canon 70-300 IS USM cost 45k when Nikon 70-300 AFS VR cost 32k  ..or Nikon 105mm AFS VR Micro lens cost 47k where Canon 100mm macro IS USM L lens cost 60k    ...it depends on company to company


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I'm not interested in wildlife or bird photography much. I will be first an armature photographer who shoots in events, short movies, photo-shoots, taking pictures of patients for clinical purpose. 
I've to finalize my camera before Sunday. Whether to go with Canon or Nikon. If I buy Canon 600D with 18-55mm kit for 27k after sometime will get a 50mm f/1.8 lens for 7k.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL I was just giving example..why canon 50mm is cheaper then nikon...coz its company decision 

yes you can go with 600D kit and 50mm later..but 50mm is not useful for your clinical purpose...its too restrictive...better get canon 40mm STM or shift to nikon and get nikon 35mm 1.8  ....50mm is good almost for head sholder portrait type shots in small room


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 21, 2013)

So which lens is good for taking full body portraits? How much canon to nikkor lens adapter ring costs? If that adapter has no issue so why to care about canon or nikkor lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

no no there is no good nikon to canon adapter and dont even think about it ...as I said in canon you can go for maybe a canon 40mm STM 

Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com
this will serve your purpose better

if u go for nikon D5100+kit then i will suggest adding a nikon 35mm1.8 for ur purpose


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> no no there is no good nikon to canon adapter and dont even think about it ...as I said in canon you can go for maybe a canon 40mm STM
> 
> Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Lens - Canon: Flipkart.com
> this will serve your purpose better
> ...



Ok what about other cheaper lenses by sigma and tamron? How are these and how much they cost?


----------



## digik (Oct 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes all lenses released from last 5-6 years have motor in body thats AFS lenses....the cheap 50mm 1.8 D lens of nikon is quit old design...just checked its 2002 model
> 
> here guys check this sheet to find your model -> Nikon Lenses
> 
> ...



Your links are good but beyond my understanding.... I would like to know where does the motor lies....in body or in lens kit..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

@digik ...just look for AFS lenses and motor lies in lens ....else motor needed in body ...but do check the release date ...all new lenses have inbody motor

@house..cheaper lenses..like which one you are talking about??


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @house..cheaper lenses..like which one you are talking about??



Non telezoom, simple portrait lenses for my case.

I guess nikkor 35mm 1.8 will take better images than Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

there r no cheap portrait lens in tamron sigma.. i wont compare those two...they r different...and canon one is better for video but nikon one have better background blurring


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 22, 2013)

All right guys! Please help me to find out the cheapest deals for canon 600d and nikon D5100 as till yesterday canon was available for 26.3k on ebay and now the deal is over. 
Nikon is of 27.5k on snapdeal.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2013)

Check with your local stores. They may likely to give some good discounts as it is festive season. Last year, Reliance was giving 15% cash back offer...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2013)

all big store give discount on MRP which will be very high...online store give discount on already lowered price


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2013)

^ That was too good to ignore. The discount was not on MRP. After discount D5100's deal was better than ebay deal (after applying coupon) + extra 16gb memory card, tripod, blah, blah... And you get your camera right away, don't have to wait for the shipment.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2013)

hmm then its good


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 22, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ That was too good to ignore. The discount was not on MRP. After discount D5100's deal was better than ebay deal (after applying coupon) + extra 16gb memory card, tripod, blah, blah... And you get your camera right away, don't have to wait for the shipment.



What where?


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2013)

^ We were talking about last year offer. So the suggestion to check out the local stores.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 22, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ We were talking about last year offer. So the suggestion to check out the local stores.



Well I'm not from metro town, here local shopkeepers do sell both cameras above 30k. So my preference is to get it online.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2013)

You have missed two deals.I dont now why you miss them all the time. Its better you settle down with the D5100 or otherwise even that will be gone, EOS 600D with 18-55mm is around or over Rs 30K everywhere now!

Just the EOS 600D body is retailing at Rs 25650 after coupons.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 22, 2013)

Good news! I talk to that ebay seller. He said canon deal will come again on Diwali.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2013)

Fingers Crossed !


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 23, 2013)

I doidn't understand one thing, why do people more praise about Canon 600D's video quality as it has no auto focus but manual focus but Nikon has auto focus but no manual. 

And what is the answer by nikkor for canon's STM lenses?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2013)

Manual Auto Focus lets you have precise details over Auto focus and makes no noise. In my 600D for AF in Video ,all I do is half press the shutter button thats it.The STM lens is better in all scenarios in AF to noise. The quality of the captured video and sharpness is definitely better in the EOS600D over a Nikon 5100 any given day. Now the problem arises when you shoot moving subjects ....Kids...!I have done an A/B comarison myself.But Yes Canons AF is slower to a Nikon marginally.  For me shooting Video by a DSLR is non significant,so no matter how good the Canon is  it is anon point for me atleast.If Video is one of the priorities get the EOS700D with STM lens for way faster AF in Videos.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 23, 2013)

If I buy 40mm STM lens for 600D after sometime, how much would it be different in quality compare to 700D with STM?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2013)

STM lens is basically for video...but they can be a good portrait lens too...and I heard that both 600D and 700D have same sensor ...soo quality will be same


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot for answering all my queries. You guys rock!


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2013)

Im afraid the 600D and 700D differ in the sensor department. The EOS650/700D have Hybrid sensors which uses both contrast and phase to Auto focus hence its much quicker over the Contrast detecting sensor of the 600D. If you use the STM lens for the EOS600D you wont benefit at all in faster AF but from the low noise, better build quality and a no jerk AF . AF speed will remain the same as with other or non STM Canon Lens. Only the 650/700D/70D benefits from the STM in the faster AF department.

But Image quality wise, yes, EOS 550/600/650/700 D are all the same.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2013)

u are talking about focus module or sensor ....yup focus module is different...but picture quality will be same as sensor was same

Canon 700D vs Canon 600D « NEW CAMERA

nikon D5200 have awesome sensor...and very good performance...rather then 700D you can get D5200


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Im afraid the 600D and 700D differ in the sensor department. The EOS650/700D have Hybrid sensors which uses both contrast and phase to Auto focus hence its much quicker over the Contrast detecting sensor of the 600D. If you use the STM lens for the EOS600D you wont benefit at all in faster AF but from the low noise, better build quality and a no jerk AF . AF speed will remain the same as with other or non STM Canon Lens. Only the 650/700D/70D benefits from the STM in the faster AF department.
> 
> But Image quality wise, yes, EOS 550/600/650/700 D are all the same.



If I do manual focus in videos with STM on 600D. Shall I get same video quality as in 700D manual focus mode?

Guys don't forget price difference between 700D and 600D with 18-55 kit is of *24k*!! 
If I use STM lens on 600D what actually benifit I will get in video making as you said picture quality would remain same?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> u are talking about focus module or sensor ....yup focus module is different...but picture quality will be same as sensor was same
> 
> Canon 700D vs Canon 600D « NEW CAMERA
> 
> nikon D5200 have awesome sensor...and very good performance...rather then 700D you can get D5200



Im talking about the sensor.

This is made possible by Canon's 'Hybrid CMOS' sensor that includes pixels dedicated to phase detection autofocus. The Hybrid AF system uses these to quickly set the lens to roughly the correct distance, then uses contrast detection AF to fine-tune focus. In theory, this should provide faster and more certain focusing for live view and video shooting compared to Canon models which rely on CDAF alone. You can read a more detailed explanation of this technology and see it in action on the AF performance page of this review.
Link Canon EOS 700D/Rebel T5i In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review


Moreover for D5200 video Dp reviews wrote.....

While the camera's video specs are impressive, there are a couple of disappointments. If you want to record at 1080 50i or 60i, you should know that this involves a crop of the sensor area which is then upsampled to 1920 x 1080, resulting in noticeably soft results with tell-tale upsampling artifacts. On a pixel level we found the default out-of-camera video files to be a bit soft but, to be fair, the D5200 delivers files that can withstand relatively aggressive sharpening in post-production, resulting in crisp-looking video.lay


But for image Quality D5200 is great no doubt desite the same Sony 24.2 sensor from D3200. @ Sujoy considering that fact aint it better to buy the D3200 over the D5200 as image quality should be same?



Dr. House said:


> If I do manual focus in videos with STM on 600D. Shall I get same video quality as in 700D manual focus mode?
> 
> Guys don't forget price difference between 700D and 600D with 18-55 kit is of *24k*!!
> If I use STM lens on 600D what actually benifit I will get in video making as you said picture quality would remain same?



picture quality will improve marginally as the optics are slightly better in the STM lens,but AF focus speed will remain the same for that you need the hybrid CMOS of the 650/700 with the STM to work or compliment each other.


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2013)

As Inci mentioned, STM lenses do better with cameras like 100D and above (only the latest release - less than a handful of models)

If you are stressing more on video, I think you should also consider Sony SLT. They are much better than Canon and Nikon in this regard.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok ...but I always knew that canon is much better in video then Nikon...there is not even a faint doubt in my mind 

D5200 and D3200 have different sensor.... also D5200 have 39 point AF system and metering system of D7000 which is superb...it have articulated screen...and can shoot 5fps burst...

Nikon D5200 review | Digital slrs/hybrids Reviews | TechRadar

Nikon D5200 versus competition - DxOMark

@house ....if you use stm lens on 600D the benefit you will get is silent lens motor...soo no sound of lens autofocussing in video...if u use it in manual focus then I dont see any advantage at all...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2013)

You can buy the D5200 with 18-55mm for Rs 37,000 at snapdeal, only three left. So better hurry.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 24, 2013)

> @house ....if you use stm lens on 600D the benefit you will get is silent lens motor...soo no sound of lens autofocussing in video...if u use it in manual focus then I dont see any advantage at all...


But as I can see there is no auto focus in 600D video recording, you mean to say that trick where one need to press the shutter button?



nac said:


> As Inci mentioned, STM lenses do better with cameras like 100D and above (only the latest release - less than a handful of models)
> 
> If you are stressing more on video, I think you should also consider Sony SLT. They are much better than Canon and Nikon in this regard.



What is the Nikkor's answer to Canon's STM series of lenses?



The Incinerator said:


> You can buy the D5200 with 18-55mm for Rs 37,000 at snapdeal, only three left. So better hurry.



That deal is over there but ebay is still selling for 38k. Can you tell me how much better video quality would be in D5200 in compare to 600D? In specs I can see D5200 has both manual and auto focus in video making. Also I can manual adjust exposure, ISO and shutter speed in D5200, sounds much better than 600D.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2013)

@house ...yes I meant to press the shutterbutton and focus 

Nikon is not good in video ...if you want video then look for Sony SLT vs canon  

whatever specs you read...600D have much better video then D5200 ...its true


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @house ...yes I meant to press the shutterbutton and focus
> 
> Nikon is not good in video ...if you want video then look for Sony SLT vs canon
> 
> whatever specs you read...600D have much better video then D5200 ...its true



Which Sony STL you are talking about?

I need to decide only in Canon and Nikon.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2013)

you are giving too much emphasis on video...which is secondry feature in DSLR ...but still get canon for video recording and better control


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> you are giving too much emphasis on video...which is secondry feature in DSLR ...but still get canon for video recording and better control



Yea! because talking about images is not useful as it clear that canon 550/600/650/700Ds have almost same image quality and D5100 is little better in image quality.

I got confused after reading 40mm STM will not have much advantage in taking videos with 600D.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2013)

I told you to get 40mm coz 50mm will make you very uncomfortable to take shots of patients in a clinic ... 50mm can be used for head and sholder in a 10x10 room but will be difficult to impossible for full body portraits or shot...

if nikon I would have suggested a 35mm 1.8 ...but you are giving emphasis on video soo u are stuck in canon 

basically for your taking picture in a clinic requirement you will need 600D+kit+40mm  or D5100+kit+35mm ...remaining is your wish


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 24, 2013)

yea! and this 40mm STM can also do job of taking head and shoulder and street photographs as good as 50mm.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess i missed the thread long back but i guess you should consider the image quality over Video they are designed for that.
and if your still up with the filters look for these.
I suggest getting started with the photography and later you will know what exactly to get, you have a color filter already and Grainy B/W, Soft Focus, Fish-eye Effect, Toy Camera Effect, Miniature Effect Resize I guess you're looking for a neutral density or polarizing ones, you also have a warm, warm mist and black.
See if you have any specifications let me know.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 24, 2013)

@ Dr. House ,though reviews say that EOS600D dosnt benefit from the STM lens,I dont know what they smoke,but today I took the 600D and checked it with an STM 18-135 that they had for display at Image Square,the STM is actually faster in focussing with a EOS600D too,it might be better with EOS700D and 70D by far,but yes it is the lens to buy with Canon Cameras . Even the 18-55 STM is sharp,very sharp over the non STM and is fast at focussing and almost noiseless. I couldnt check the 40mm as it is not a KIT accessory hence cant comment.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 25, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ Dr. House ,though reviews say that EOS600D dosnt benefit from the STM lens,I dont know what they smoke,but today I took the 600D and checked it with an STM 18-135 that they had for display at Image Square,the STM is actually faster in focussing with a EOS600D too,it might be better with EOS700D and 70D by far,but yes it is the lens to buy with Canon Cameras . Even the 18-55 STM is sharp,very sharp over the non STM and is fast at focussing and almost noiseless. I couldnt check the 40mm as it is not a KIT accessory hence cant comment.



So, according to your personal experience STM lenses have benefit of faster focusing and taking sharper images in 600D? 
The thing is the price difference between 600D and 700D is of 24k. Does it worth to spend that much for little fast focusing and sharpness?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

why dont you just get the 600D body (if there is one) and a 18-55 STM saperately with a 40mm STM and you are done

when you have custom choices you will never get an offer according to that


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 25, 2013)

Actually the price of body only is 26k right now and that deal will offer me with 18-55 non STM lens at the same price. So it would be the best deal to buy from them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

Getting the 700D for 24K extra is not at all worth it,IMHO considering the image quality is same.Even I was tempted but went aginst it.

As Sujoy mentioned get the EOS600D body and get a 40mm STM and be done with it. EOS700D body is around Rs 48K atleast I believe,if you go up to that budget bracket even then a Nikon D7000 body would be a better buy over a EOS700D anyday,IMHO.

At those price levels delivering the same image quality but a wee bit fast AF in Stills and faster AF in Video  the 700D dosnt make sense to me at all.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

yes for 48k I am sure you can even get nikon D7000+18-55 ...and get a 50mm later ....but then you will loose in video

faster AF is always good but then 700D is just a upper mid range DSLR and not in the same level of 60D or D7000 ...soo not interested to invest soo much on that

just get the 600Dkit and 40mm and you will be happy


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

*My Dehumidifier arrived......its awesome.......and with the best Orange Silica Gel with twice the absorbant quality ,over the Cobalt Blue ones!Its one important or rather the most important accessory for your Camera and Lens, This is one thing in a sealed Box that will help your Lenses from getting FUNGUS. Jesus for Lens! Amen*

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/9338/9gd0.jpg
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/6278/khg5.jpg
*img546.imageshack.us/img546/2323/hthn.jpg
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/6527/92ff.jpg
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/5954/sdlh.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

hmm thats good


hey guys today I saw amazon.in selling D5100+kit+card+bag just for 25500..thats an awesome deal...grab it

Nikon D5100 16.2MP Digital SLR Camera with AF-S: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

@ Sujoy ,In Kolkata you can easily get the D5100 for Rs 24/25K with the bag and the card at Capital Electronic in Esplanade! The bag is part of the festival. But for online its the best I have seen.

In Amazon I believe the price can be further lowered by Rs 1500 if the purchase is made by an Axis Bank Card....awesome.So thats Rs 23,918


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

wow such a price for D5100...unbelivable


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2013)

Here after if someone wants to buy a camera cheaper, they are gonna ping you Inci  You will be asked to procure and courier the product... 

And from the same seller you can get 1100D (double lens kit) for the same price as D5100.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

yes really ...I too want to go to the metro gully near esplanade ...and buy some accesories...but sadly I dont know the route

I am in kolkata 29th evening ...will try to go there


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

I will help you out  Sujoy if its okay by you, let me know when and at what time?

Aiiii NAC....


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't find the contact number of amazon.in


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 26, 2013)

Why do you want the contact number?


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Why do you want the contact number?



I always talk before I buy something expensive online.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks @inci 

I will inform you if I plan to go


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ Sure

@ Dr. House ....Amazon dosnt have a number ,but if you have a problem with your product you can raise the issue and your money will be returned or its then that they will call you back. They are reliable ......dont worry.

Theres only one last piece left....you will miss it this time too! That seller Gadets Guru on Amazon is a reputed one,dont worry.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Sure
> 
> @ Dr. House ....Amazon dosnt have a number ,but if you have a problem with your product you can raise the issue and your money will be returned or its then that they will call you back. They are reliable ......dont worry.
> 
> Theres only one last piece left....you will miss it this time too! That seller Gadets Guru on Amazon is a reputed one,dont worry.



It's over from gadgets guru but available from abc camera world at the same cost.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 26, 2013)

if you have a Standard Chartered Credit Card you can buy the EOS600D Twin Lens Kit in Flipkart for Rs 33,300


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 26, 2013)

No, I don't have Standard Charted Credit Card. And it doesn't matter because I already ordered Nikon D5100 with 18-55 kit for 23,870. 

Will get a 35mm f/1.8 G lens in future. First I will make my hands on 18-55 for about 6 months.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to Dark side of Photography  and good that u want to try the 18-55 initially then get the 35mm


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats and a great purchase at a great price


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol! Love you guys. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nac (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats doc


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

Is this hand grip strap compatible with Nikon D5100? CAMERA HAND GRIP STRAP FOR NIKON P80 P90 P100 L110 L100 | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

yaah the list includes D5000 and D7000 soo D5100 will be compatible...but still its just a cheap handgrip...and I would not risk my 25k investment on a unbranded Rs230 grip
If u get this, always use the neck strap too ... on the neck or like I wind it up around my hand tightly


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

This one looks better. Sony Generic Hand Grip Strap For All SLR & DSLR Camera | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

yes this one looks  good ...dont you get a lowpro,kata or blackrapid grip ..which are popular and reliable


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Dr. House...Generally they are all universal....its like a neck strap.....IMO. Correct me if Im wrong. The good ones come for Rs 1100.

*Meanawhile everything in place The Silicon Sealed Airtight Moisture Repellent Box - Rs 750 + Dehumdifier $ 15, the sealed box is real good because that Humidifier if left in a room will turn Green [Wet] from Orange [Dry] within an hour or half with all moisture sucked in,in the box overnight its still Dry or Orange. I was skeptical about the box,because Camarena sells somthing like that for Rs 3450 but mine is Rs750 only.Thats box is good very good at Rs 750,the moisture repellence is genuine. Here the PICS  Its such a small investment to save your Lenses I think we should all have one.....IMHO Im just awaiting the Hygrometer at the moment an am done ...OH a Lenspen NLP1*

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5235/4xb8.jpg


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes this one looks  good ...dont you get a lowpro,kata or blackrapid grip ..which are popular and reliable



Sorry, no idea about these brands, will take a look on these. And what about memory cards what is the basic difference in performance of DSLR with sony 15,40,94MB/s ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Can we use both the neck strap and hand grip at the same time? 

For Memory Card get the Sony 94mb/s. Mind it its the read speed which is 94mb/s and the write speed is generally half of read ,thats 45mb/s as far read/write latencies go the Sony is good,I bought one and tested. It lets you shoot more continuous  shots over a non UHS-1 Class 10 card and the response of the Camera is also quick with these cards.Its apt for 1080p videos too.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

If I do record of 720p and 1080p 30fps videos, how many minutes 8GB can handle?

What about JJC hand straps?

*www.ebay.in/itm/JJC-Camera-Hand-St...ries&hash=item4d0d8eb79c&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

@inci that setup looks good...I will also make something soon  now I want one too 

@house ...for recording full HD you will need a class 10 card ...a card with 45MBps write is enough for that

an 8GB card will write about 8 minute of recording 1080p@17MBps (standard)  but remember a DSLR can take only 10 to max 15 min video at a time. then it need to cool off the sensor before you record again

I think JJC card are fine and known brand


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

JJC is a  good brand ,Im using their Lens Hood 

For Video check here....Nikon D5100 Review: Full Review - Video

Thanks @ Sujoy.....

Canons Video Compression is pathetic,Nikons is better......


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

@Sujoy Sandisk 16GB EXTREME SDHC SD memory card class 10 45mbps SONY CANON NIKON COD | eBay
or 
TRANSCEND 16GB CLASS 10 SD SDHC CARD FOR CAMERA+LIFETIME WARRANTY | eBay

Transcend is cheaper class 10 card and I guess can record 1080p videos smoothly.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

its written on transcend that it can do  20MBps I think it will work ...Sandisk is more reliable although


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Sujoy ,of late Sandisk Extreme versions have a high failure rate........the non extremes are good though......and the normal C10 the non UHS-1 works at Class 6 speeds generally for write....


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

but as inc said speed gets half when it work this means 20 MB/s will work as 10 so not good for HD videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

no no u read it wrong Dr.....he ment that its 45MBps read speed and write speed is almost half thats 20MBps

@inci yes I too read the failure of sandisk ...in US people are preferring transcend more nowdays


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

Going with TRANSCEND 16GB CLASS 10 SD SDHC CARD FOR CAMERA+LIFETIME WARRANTY | eBay


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ Not a good choice ,because its write speeds are still CL6 IMHO. Get the Transcend SDHC 16GB Class10 Memory Card ultra High Speed--TS16GSDU1 | eBay  EYES WIDE SHUT......


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

yup get the one inci linked...that looks much better


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

This sony 16GB 40MB/s class 10 card costing me 1k with coupon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Which one ...share the link....


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

SONY SF-16UY 16GB SDHC UHS-I 40MB/S MEMORY CARD | eBay


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ Thats not good the Transcend is better.......


If Sony get this... *Buy ( 16Gb Sony SDhc Card Class 10 ). Speed - 94 MB/S . Seal Packed | eBay / *www.ebay.in/itm/Sony-SF-16UX-16GB-..._HDD&hash=item20da17fc8e&_uhb=1#ht_2703wt_964	*


Sony SF-16UX - THATS THE sku.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

All Right.


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 27, 2013)

congrats *incinerator* and *dr house* for purchase of ur cameras.
thanks to *sujoy , nac* and *all others* for there valuable suggestions.
after reading this thread i also would like to jump into more serious photography and i am going to start saving for dslr.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ Good thought and thank you.......

 Dr. House this is the card Im talking about ,The Lexar is also in the same class as the Sony and it came free with the Canon .....The Sony costs around Rs1950 in ebay [now expensive].I can vouch for it that its a great card sine Im using it.Similar Sandisk costs Rs 2699.

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/8241/vpad.jpg


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 27, 2013)

That 16GB Transcend model you shared me is costing me 900 bucks with a coupon. Seems to be perfect deal.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Great deal......^^


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

@hitman4 yaah save for nice DSLR and be patient to learn new stuff


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2013)

*EOS1100D 18-55mm KIT IS II Lens at Ebay for Rs 17985 after coupons!!!*

*www.ebay.in/itm/CANON-EOS-1100-D-D...ct_Digital_Cameras&hash=item19e3bf71c9&_uhb=1

Great and an unbelievable value starting point for beginners.....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

your memory card discussion almost tempt me to get a new 16 GB memory card...but then I thought 

8GB card can hold 500 RAW files
My battery can take 600 Shots per charge 

That means I can only take maximum of 600 shots at single charge ... it seems I dont need a new memory card till I go to some tourist tour of 5-6 days  Saved a Rs.1000   

But spend Rs.460 on a black wrinkleless backdrop for my home studio


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ Thats practical thinking ,I never thought that way.....I think I can only justify my 32GB by telling everyone "I need that for 1080p and continuous shots speed or I got it cheap at Rs 1950" ....but actually I never use teh DSLR for Video, I havnt even tested it or till now havnt even been in the video mode I think it was better to get a  GB EYE-FI card by paying a little extra since 600D supports WiFi/EyeFi


*One more Deal the the EOS1100D body in ebay for Rs 16150* after coupons. A Beginner on a budget buy the body and a owned Lens

CANON EOS 1100-D DSLR CAMERA BODY ONLY KIT WITHOUT LENS 4-GB CARD, CARRYING CASE | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

even if u take video ..I am sure the battery will drain off very quickly ..and taking more video will damage your sensor coz sensor heats up while taking video.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah thast also true,and the other benefit of a large capacity card is that the read and write latencies are better over low capacity cards,in UHS-1 standard its more evident.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

really ...hmm I will get a 45MB write card with my Next DSLR.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

@sujoy all my friends who owns DSLR are telling me that AF-S Nikkor lenses are expensive than Canon, you should go with Canon as it has in-built focus motor. Why did you said Nikkor lenses except 50mm comes cheaper?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2013)

@Dr. I am using nikon from last 3 years...isnt it long enough to know the market  

Just check with any shop and compare the lenses...ok I will give you a comparision...I am flying back to India today...soo will be offline 2 days.

to give u an idea compare canon 18-55 with nikon , canon 70-300 IS with nikon 70-300 VR, canon 100mm IS macro with nikon 105mm Vr ...canon 50mm 1.4 with nikon


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea! you're right. I will show them with prove


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

Canon Lenses are ridiculously more expensive.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Canon Lenses are ridiculously more expensive.



but you don't need to worry about the autofocus as your 600D supports all EF lenses in it. Nikkor AF will not work with my D5100 for this I need to get lenses with AF-S.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah thats an advantage, its one reason why I have stopped looking for EF-S lens for now as I was looking for one before with STM. At the moment Im hawking various sites to buy a second hand cheap EF lens from the L series which are said to be the epitome of sharpness.

But for Nikon the difference between the AF and AF-S is like AF dosnt have a focus motor on the Lens and is focussed via the motor in the Camera body and AF-S has the motor built in the body. Are sure you cant mount the AF on a D5100?


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

Why Canon made EF-S and EF lenses as both them will work with autofocus on 600D and onward cameras?
For example If I go with Tamron AF 70-300mm that costs 8.5k in both. Canon will have much more advantage over Nikon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

Canons EF are for full frame DSLR and can be mounted on APS-C format cameras too or they are backward compatible. But you cant mount the the Cheaper EF-S lens on a Full Frame DSLR. Because practically no body buying a Rs  2 Lac body will ever use a Rs 10K 18-55mm lens. But lower rung users like us can use the EF for better image quality. The reason why the EF-S cant be used with Full Frame DSLR bodies is because the lens will obstruct the mirror as EF-S sits closer to the sensor .

Canon dosnt have a Focus Motor in body its the Lens, all of them, in EF and EF-S have them.

Edit : The Tamron for Nikon dosnt have a Focus Motor.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea! Tamron for Nikon dosn't have a Focus Motor as it is only AF not AF-S. So there is advantage in 600D over D5100.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

Doc check this Sigma....*www.flipkart.com/sigma-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-dg-macro-for-nikon-digital-slr-lens/p/itmdy4uqzzyhf4b6 this one has AF and price just a shade over the Tamron. With this you can AF in D5100


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you sure it has in-built motor like Nikkor AF-S lenses?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

Read the user review ,last one ,I think.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 30, 2013)

It gives noise while focusing but who takes video with 70-300, right?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 30, 2013)

Exactly,the fact is apart from the STMs from Canon all lens have some sort of noise more or less.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 31, 2013)

Unpacked my camera. Will take shots tomorrow.


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Congrats


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2013)

god what u guys discussing  please read some sites...

1. Nikon AF lenses are just like AFS lens just without motor...and your D5100 can mount any nikon lenses from 1960's to till date which is not true for canon...canon guys can only mount lenses made after 1990's ...Big advantage for nikon

2. EF lenses were made for full frames ...but they can be mount on any canon DSLR with no problem

3. Tamron with 70-300 have same lens and same motor for nikon and canon ...its not true that canon one have motor and nikon one doesnt


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2013)

^^ Even I thought so about Nikon/Tamron.....unless I read this...Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD Macro review | Camera lenses Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2013)

No inci thats totally wrong ....that tamron 70-300 Di Ld always had a small micro motor which was slow but usable ...its not true that its dont have a motor for nikon ....I know soo many who are using it successfully


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 1, 2013)

If you are confirming it has to be true.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2013)

here is the website link...you can check the lenses ...and it means all the lenses listed there will Autofocus on DSLR without focus motor inside

Nikon D3200 Lenses


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

if you guys are thinking about buying a Tammy 70-300m Di LD, beware.. its painfully slow in focussing. 

and i mean Payne-fully slow. Get it?? 

also, its not sharp, and has a bit of blue fringing. 

but overall, its a great lens with a bang for buck at its price point and just gets the work done. 

I have taken some good shots with it, so in the end, its on the photographer.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2013)

anirban u told the reality in a simple way 

yes its motor is really slow....and you have to lean the handholding techniques coz there is no VR/IS 

and also for birding and wildlife you have to follow the standard formula - 300mm on crop needs 1/450s shutter speed minimum for sharp shots without VR


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 1, 2013)

I hate this 18-55 lens. It doesn't take that sharp images that much I expected. Also this shutter key doesn't work all the time. I need to adjust objects then it takes shot.

Taking shots through DSLR is not as easy as I expected.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

is it an 18-55 IS??

thats the best it offers. and at your point of just starting out, you dont need a better lens than that. 
infact, the 18-55 is a beautiful lens. read more on the web. theres a lot to discover with it. 

and what do you mean the shutter key doesnt work??


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> is it an 18-55 IS??
> 
> thats the best it offers. and at your point of just starting out, you dont need a better lens than that.
> infact, the 18-55 is a beautiful lens. read more on the web. theres a lot to discover with it.
> ...



It is Nikon 18-55 AF-S lens on D5100 that I bought for 23,870 only. I mean if I keep the object really near or want to take pictures in the dark, the camera doesnt take shots by pressing shutter button.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

its maybe coz it cannot focus properly.

1. maybe the object is nearer than the min focussing dist

2. theres not enough light for the cam to see

see what your problem is..


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, it shows subject is too dark in notification. So what is the minimum distance for 18-55 lens?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

i strongly suggest you read the supplied User Manual for the camera and lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2013)

@dr ...18-55 is not a macro lens to take shot at 5 inches near... I am sure it can focus on any subject kept a 1 feet away..

when focussing on any subject see that the focus point flashing inside the view finder is placed on the subject u want to focus..also a very dark object is impossible to focus.


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

^^ You sound like anyone who is pretty new to DSLR or even the world of digital camera.


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 2, 2013)

Alrighty then!


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2013)

3 feet is best....magic.......


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

Start with your user manual... And then read blogs, articles about basics of photography like this one

Later you will teach me how to use a DSLR when I am buying one


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 2, 2013)

nac said:


> Start with your user manual... And then read blogs, articles about basics of photography like this one
> 
> Later you will teach me how to use a DSLR when I am buying one



 lol thanks! What camera you're using right now?



nac said:


> ^^ You sound like anyone who is pretty new to DSLR or even the world of digital camera.



Yes, I am totally new in DSLR photography world. I know about macro lenses but don't know 18-55 would not able to take too close shots.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> even if u take video ..I am sure the battery will drain off very quickly ..and taking more video will damage your sensor coz sensor heats up while taking video.



I am not sure about this one. I asked a canon service centre guy about how my camera sensor will be affected with long exposure shots. Basically I told hime clearly that I have Magic lantern and intend to shoot 200-300 shots each typically of 30s exposure or so. He said that there was absolutely no problem to the sensor with it. This was not one of those receptionist guys, this was the guy that cleaned my CMOS, and I think he might have a valid point.



anirbandd said:


> if you guys are thinking about buying a Tammy 70-300m Di LD, beware.. its painfully slow in focussing.
> 
> and i mean Payne-fully slow. Get it??
> 
> ...



Very true. I was once tempted to get this one, but then settled with the 50mm 1.8 prime - I didnt have any needs in mind. 



Dr. House said:


> It is Nikon 18-55 AF-S lens on D5100 that I bought for 23,870 only. I mean if I keep the object really near or want to take pictures in the dark, the camera doesnt take shots by pressing shutter button.



Use manual focus. Or pick the focus spot to lie on the object that you want to focus on. Typically the camera decides on optimal focus over a set of focus points spread over the field ov view. When the object you want to focus doesnt cover the majority of these, there can eb issues with focussing, especially in low light ot low contrast situations.

I am not sure whats the minimum focus distance is on your Nikon, but my Canon 18-55 is an absolute gem - a;sp has a minimum focus distance of 25 cm from the sensor which translates to a few inches from the front of the lens. That being the case I'll very surprised if yours isnt able to do something similar. Again the key is to use manual focus.

DSLR photography is much more than just pressing the shutter button and expecting it to give you amazing pics 

Read the manual, read the internet. You are just getting started. Nothing to worry 

Edit: Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S VR DX NIKKOR review: Digital Photography Review
minimum focus distance of 28 cm similar to the Canon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2013)

No fanboyism this,but I read somewhere in DP that Canon focus is always better over a Nikon. Its snappier and fast. 

I have a Uncle, who us freelancer based in Paris ,worked for National Geographic too and with the likes of ED Kashi,who told that all the Canon/Nikon hoopla is hogwash both are as good as you can make them to be. He is using a 5D MK3 and a 1DX at the moment. It us only now after using the DSLR Im realising how true his statement is. If you dont know the trick to do it right you are better off with PS.It something you have to nurture and there will be growth.Im loving it!


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 2, 2013)

@The Incinerator  you should tell me earlier now I have to deal with Nikon


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> No fanboyism this,but I read somewhere in DP that Canon focus is always better over a Nikon. Its snappier and fast.
> 
> I have a Uncle, who us freelancer based in Paris ,worked for National Geographic too and with the likes of ED Kashi,who told that all the Canon/Nikon hoopla is hogwash both are as good as you can make them to be. He is using a 5D MK3 and a 1DX at the moment. It us only now after using the DSLR Im realising how true his statement is. If you dont know the trick to do it right you are better off with PS.It something you have to nurture and there will be growth.Im loving it!



I didnt quite understant the second paragraph 

Personally, I can only vouch for the 600D vs D5100 comparisons - and yes, I did notice the Canon being more accurate. I think I started blabbering to this account all over the place when somebody wanted a suggestion. Sujoy would know 



Dr. House said:


> @The Incinerator  you should tell me earlier now I have to deal with Nikon



Keep in mind that this is not a day and night comparison. We are talking about the smallest of things now. Use manual focus


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2013)

@ Doc , its basically nitpicking as for the focus thing and as I said in the second paragraph a thorough Pro using top of the line equipment travelling across the globe told me ,it is the photographer who makes the camera take bad or good photos to put it simply.Its a tool and you have to know how to use it. The more you click the more you learn.Its nothing like Canon is better or Nikon is better,when i asked this very comparison question,he told with a smile "just shoot man!" He will be in India next Diwali and we have planned a roadtrip across Orissa just to shoot!I hopw Pranav now you understood the second paragraph.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ Doc , its basically nitpicking as for the focus thing and as I said in the second paragraph a thorough Pro using top of the line equipment travelling across the globe told me ,it is the photographer who makes the camera take bad or good photos to put it simply.Its a tool and you have to know how to use it. The more you click the more you learn.Its nothing like Canon is better or Nikon is better,when i asked this very comparison question,he told with a smile "just shoot man!" He will be in India next Diwali and we have planned a roadtrip across Orissa just to shoot!I hopw Pranav now you understood the second paragraph.



Yep. Agree fully.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

@dr .... forget about what canon is and how it performs ....concentrate on various methods of photography...how to use ISO, Aperture, shutterspeed...what are different type of focus types, whats metering, how they effect pictures ...what are the qualities in D5100 and how to use it 

you have to study a lot about photography...youtube is ur best teacher


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2013)

@ Doc the 5100 is a superb camera,rest assured, just read the manual and use it properly.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> @The Incinerator  you should tell me earlier now I have to deal with Nikon



i have said before and im repeating: incase you want to take mindblowing photos with your slr, make the camera manual your bible over the next few days. read each and every line and memorise everything. specially the manual operation of the camera part. and incase you need some help with the bible, make google your friend.


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i have said before and im repeating: incase you want to take mindblowing photos with your slr, make the camera manual your bible over the next few days. read each and every line and memorise everything. specially the manual operation of the camera part. and incase you need some help with the bible, make google your friend.



I was kidding there. Yea! I will follow your advice for sure. I read manual, google and watch educational photography videos on youtube as you guys said. Thanks and Happy and prosperous Diwali to all.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Diwali to you too Dr


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Diwali to you too,and post the snaps.....


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2013)

a very happy diwali to all


----------



## digik (Nov 4, 2013)

Very Happy Diwali to all the forum members.


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy diwali...


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> So Lowepro Pro Runner 200AW ....then
> 
> Got the Sony SF-32UX Class 10 (32GB - 94MB/s) for Rs 1952 with coupons from Ebay. The best price online  ! Now have to get the bag and some accesories,like Filters etc!



For Camera accessories like camera filters system, I would suggest to hit on photovatika, Snapdeal or ebay where you can get the good quality filters at best price and you can also check on with the other camera accessories that you need to pair along with your Sony SF-32UX camera model.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

Didnt have to buy the bag as Canon bundled a good enough bag with the Camera as a festive offer. Im looking for filters and a good one is costing Rs 2K and above from the likes of Marumi and Hoya.Im yet to decide which type should I buy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Didnt have to buy the bag as Canon bundled a good enough bag with the Camera as a festive offer. Im looking for filters and a good one is costing Rs 2K and above from the likes of Marumi and Hoya.Im yet to decide which type should I buy.



I have been busy lately, but this caught my attention. Why do you want a filter ? Of which type ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

Something that will block excessive light or UV on a sunny morning and protect the Lens too. Is it a bad idea? Or the Lens hood is sufficient?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

if u r not sure which type to buy then u dont need one  ... 

CPL for bluer sky and remove reflection
ND to slow the shutter speed keeping bigger aperture or those flowing water shots
GND nice for landscape
ultra violet...to keep ur front element safe


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Something that will block excessive light or UV on a sunny morning and protect the Lens too. Is it a bad idea? Or the Lens hood is sufficient?



If its not an ND filter with a decent stopping down power or not a circular polariser - both for the artistic freedom they provide, there is no other filter I'd recommend. I hope I am not forgetting anything.

The only other reason to buy a filter would be to protect the front element of the lens from scratches. 

Of course, buy any orientation sensitive polariser  for use with your current lenses with care - they have a rotating front element (I am sure of the 18-55, but I guess the 55-250 also does the same.)


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

Who makes good filters ? Marumi and Hoya...are they good? I didnt like OMAX UV,it spoiled what a NEX5 could do without it....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

I have hoya CPL ...its nice

y do you want UV filter...we are not living in era of 1960-2000 ...now days lenses have a coating which protect from UV rays ...UV is just a piece of glass to protect lens front element 
you can protect it by using lens cap and hood

get ND, GND or CPL ...it have special uses


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 8, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have hoya CPL ...its nice
> 
> y do you want UV filter...we are not living in era of 1960-2000 ...now days lenses have a coating which protect from UV rays ...UV is just a piece of glass to protect lens front element
> you can protect it by using lens cap and hood
> ...



I second this opinion.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks a ton guys....I wonder where I/We would have been without your help.

I will get the CPL first . And I have taken some ALMOST amazing firework shots with the EOS600D and 18-55mm.Will put up for scrutiny

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/1571/jqft.jpg

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/3ucj.jpg/]*img801.imageshack.us/img801/7496/3ucj.jpg

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/u7yb.jpg/]*img194.imageshack.us/img194/6272/u7yb.jpg

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/04ib.jpg/]*img812.imageshack.us/img812/6752/04ib.jpg

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/pmyl.jpg/]*img10.imageshack.us/img10/9217/pmyl.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2013)

nice work inci ....I always wonder y I dont get good shots on diwali


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks ...Sir....

Its your very formula that led to this. It was otherwise impossible to get the Shell Shots High in the sky.....


----------



## digik (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear all,
I have purchased Canon 1100D with two lens system 18-55 and 55-250.

I am at a loss how to use it. Kindly guide me.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 9, 2013)

@Inci : Nice shots 

Regarding the first few ones that are noisy, use some editing to clean them up. I prefer to stack two layers of the same image and then blend them via multiply. Works wonders for firework shots, I kid you not.

Also get a flickr account. Far easier for everyone, including yourself. Keep shootin everyone. I'll post a couple of okayish Diwali photos in our other thread. Got some time after a long time :> 



digik said:


> Dear all,
> I have purchased Canon 1100D with two lens system 18-55 and 55-250.
> 
> I am at a loss how to use it. Kindly guide me.



Use the manuals at first to get an idea of how to use the camera - it doesnt matter really if your pictures look rubbish. Because without knowing how to use the camera ou can almost never get a good shot - unless you use the auto mode.

The bad thing is you sound rather clueless for someone who bought a DSLR, the good thing is that DSLRs dont cost a penny to shoot as many pics as you like to learn. 

Start with the 18-55 lens exclusively. Promise yourself that you wont touch the 55-250 until you have a decent knowledge of how to use the camera.

Read this site:
*camerasim.com/

and use their simulator and see how changing things affects an image. We cant really help you if you dont ask for something a little less generic than "I am at a loss how to use it" :>


----------



## digik (Nov 9, 2013)

@pranav0091 Thanks for your advice.



pranav0091 said:


> The bad thing is you sound rather clueless for someone who bought a DSLR, the good thing is that DSLRs dont cost a penny to shoot as many pics as you like to learn.



I am totally new to SLRs. Earlier, I used point and shoot cameras, both Analog and Digital. I have bought the DSLR as point and shoots don't gives the result one has in mind and also to learn some photography. And yes, it doesnot cost a penny to learn with DSLRs.



pranav0091 said:


> We cant really help you if you dont ask for something a little less generic than "I am at a loss how to use it" :>



You are right. I would try to be specific in my future posts.

Thanks again.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 10, 2013)

digik said:


> @pranav0091 Thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you have used cameras before then its not much of a struggle I believe. My first camera was my DSLR and I guess I am doing okay. Although I did use to read a lot about the techniques and setting related to photography much earlier 

Atart with the APerture/Shutter priority modes so that you are free to tinker with one setting and the camera will take care of the rest.

Also note that Full manual settings are a CHOICE. Even now I prefer to shoot in the Program or one of the two modes I mentioned above. I can only speak for myself, but I'd guess it applies to a lot of other people as well. Manual mode is for times when you have time to experiemtn, when you are shooting a very planned shot.


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2013)

digik, Congrats for the purchase...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2013)

@digik congrats for the purchase...follow the suggestions of pranav ...and learn  ...what ever you want to do just make a google search and read how to do it, what equipments are needed...we can help you out here


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2013)

Exactly digik... I started as a Ultra Novice, and with help of Sujoy Pranav Nac ,now my most preferred mode is Manual ,honestly.But yes thats best for planned shots,otherwise creative auto or P is as good....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2013)

yes right...dont try to be too creative at birthday parties or family outdoors...you may end up with bad shots...I  gave my dslr to my uncle at my birthday party and forgot to put it on auto (I was on Aperture mode) ...DSLR ruined all my pics ...all pics were black dark


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah right, Im feeling the same about the lens too, a all in one like 18-200 or 18-135 is very handy to tackle most situations like the auto modes. Will sell the 55- 250 and try and get the rumored 18-300STM if at all and budget permits.

BTW wheres DOC? Waiting for the pictures eagerly.As eagerly as the Birding snap of Sujoy with his ALMIGHTY Sigma.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2013)

my birding shots are not too great till now...just 1 outing..but will post some very soon 

BTW nikon 18-300 VR cost almost 50k ...NIkon 18-200VR cost 38-42k ....canon price will not be different ...if u want all in one lens then best option is Tamron 18-270 PZD VC costing around 27-32k


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 14, 2013)

Also the sigma 18-200.. Seen some good reviews about that one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok ill start checking out the PZD and the Sigma too.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2013)

check Sigma 18-200 OS HSM and not Sigma 18-200 DG


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

Which one is better.......sharper and faithful.

Marumi UV 58mm UV Haze Lens Filter: Buy Online @ Rs.700/- | Snapdeal.com

*OR*

Marumi MC-UV 58mm Multi Coated Filters: Buy Online @ Rs.902/- | Snapdeal.com


One is a multicoat and the other is not.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

its a no brainer ...the multicoated is always better...but check for reviews...a UV filter should be real good...a slight tint or color cast can ruin all ur pics and glass quality should be good which should not effect pic qaulity


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

I came across two other and they are completely out of my budget One is the Zeiss Rs 4200 the other one is B+W Rs 4473. But this is the only one at Rs 900 which was a very very close contender,surprisingly.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

you can get hoya or nissin ...they may be bit cheap then B+W or zeiss and HOYA and nissin have great quality


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

Ill check both Hoya and Nissin.Thank You.

*www.lenstip.com/113.1-article-UV_filters_test.html

After all the readings ,I have concluded that DSLRs are better off without the filter,but film cameras needed one.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2013)

Good that u didnt belive me eye closed but read something online


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

Nah ....I wont make that easy for you, whats your views sujoy? Am I right?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2013)

hey this is not fair  ... yes you are right...film cameras needed UV filter and DSLR dont

read this - >The UV filter: Digital Photography Review


----------



## digik (Nov 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes right...dont try to be too creative at birthday parties or family outdoors...you may end up with bad shots...I  gave my dslr to my uncle at my birthday party and forgot to put it on auto (I was on Aperture mode) ...DSLR ruined all my pics ...all pics were black dark



But, in auto mode the flash fires and the end product looks very much different from that seen through viewfinder or LCD panel.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2013)

yaah right digik ...but at least it comes in proper focus and people are recognisable ....u can edit a bit later ....what if u get total black or out of focus pics...u cant help at all


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ What if we change the intensity of the Flash? 

And thanks for the link,sir.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2013)

@inci yes u can decrease the intensity...but in full auto mode u cant change that too  just get a cheap 2k external flash and be happy 

and main 'Sir' kab ban gaya


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Get the fact ,You are the "TO GO"  guy in this forum when its Camera, hence sir.....not necessarily Sir always means a old man....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2013)

eeh I am fine with my name...no Sir needed


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Ordered a Lenspen today..... One of the most needed item IMHO.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2013)

yup lens pen is super nice....it brush away the dust and cleans the lens surface of any dust or fingerprints etc ..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 24, 2013)

*LENSPEN *

[URL=*s953.photobucket.com/user/vvvinashhh/media/IMG_20131121_172146_zps41f73514.jpg.html][IMG]*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_20131121_172146_zps41f73514.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Arrived on Friday,End of days for Lens cleaning with a cloth.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2013)

its better then getting UV filter


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> its better then getting UV filter



Honestly


----------



## digik (Nov 25, 2013)

How does it clean when it doesnot have liquids??



The Incinerator said:


> *LENSPEN *
> 
> [URL=*s953.photobucket.com/user/vvvinashhh/media/IMG_20131121_172146_zps41f73514.jpg.html][IMG]*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_20131121_172146_zps41f73514.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Arrived on Friday,End of days for Lens cleaning with a cloth.



How does it clean when it doesnot have liquids??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

one side of pen have a magnetic cleaner...it cleans up the glass without leaving any dust


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2013)

digik said:


> How does it clean when it doesnot have liquids??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2013)

he he he u dont need a video demo to learn to use the lens pen


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> he he he u dont need a video demo to learn to use the lens pen


----------



## siddharthx64 (Feb 19, 2014)

This thread has been one hell of an informative post!

I ought to thank all of you guys (novices and "Sir"s alike)  . A lot of the doubts that I had got cleared just by going through this thread (I went through all 13 pages of it). 

Now here's my noob question: 

What lens would I need to get for my 600D to get the same optical zoom range that a p'n's bridge camera (like coolpix L520) would provide? (say 30x as they say in P'n's category)

Before going for a Dslr, I was very much focused on this bridge (I know "Bridge" is a misnomer, but still) camera, but then decided that it was too costly to go for a cam in this price range and still not have all the manual controls.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

ok lets see the official specs

Nikon L520 = 24-1000mm (42x)

my kit have 18-55+55-200+150-500  thats 18-500 range that is equal to *24-750mm* on my D3100 or D7000 and lens will cost me 76k minimum

but the advantage is I can crop my pic to 1/4 and still get the same quality pic ...but on a superzoom on full zoom shot if u try to crop it...u will get a much degraded image

If I add the new Tamron 150-600 worth 80k I may reach 900mm in total but then total cost would be 96k


----------



## siddharthx64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh! That was very enlightening, Sujoyp . . . . 

Do you mean to say that I would have to pay over three times the amount for the same amount of zoom (grated the quality degradation)?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2014)

@siddharth: Believe you me that was the first question I asked when I bought a DSLR (sorry an MILC). So here is how it works, a zoom rating is basically the max focal length divided by the min focal length. So for a canon SX120 its 60mm divided by 6mm (10X zoom). But to be hones this zoom figure is mostly useless for a DSLR. For example a kit lens will be 18mm - 50mm is a 2.7X zoom so is a 150mm - 400mm, but a 400mm will give you magnifications that your bridge cam can't even dream of giving. 

Basis this if you wanted a lens that gave you the same focal length range that your bridge gives then you should look at something like a 18-200mm lens. But these are monsters to carry and very expensive. 

But life is not that simple, so you also have what people call the crop factor. This simply means that since a bridge cam has a smaller sensor it will capture a smaller part of the image seen. Since increasing focal length (zooming in) also reduces the part of the image captured the crop factor is usually given as a multiplication factor of the focal length. Sorry if I lost you there, but in simple words that means that if I had a film camera (full frame camera) and your APSC sensory 600d (which has a crop factor of 1.5X) then at 50mm the APSC would capture an image with the same field of view as the film camera at 1.5X50mm ie 75mm. 

A bridge camera usually has a crop factor of 6X (got from some random site for my Canon Sx120), so a 6mm-60mm lens acts like a 36mm-360mm lens on a film/full frame camera. Or like a (36/1.5mm to 360/1.5mm) 24mm-240mm lens on your 600D. You can do the same calculation for the bridge camera that you had in mind, but trust me it makes more sense to buy separate lenses. Sense in terms of better visual quality, less money and less bulk. 

whew....

@sujoy: cropping on superzoom gives a low quality image? this is pure optical zoom only, I guess it won't matter


----------



## siddharthx64 (Feb 19, 2014)

That clears it up.


Thanks a lot for that info, both of you guys 


- - - Updated - - -

This makes so much sense! 
Will begin practising this weekend.  
Thanks guys


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

I am very sorry to read this amlan...but u are still confused about crop factor

lets see one by one - 
400mm is always a 400mm...and its counted on Full frame DSLR basis 
APSC crop factor makes it looks like 400*1.5 = 600mm
m4/3 have 2x = 400*2 = 800mm
1" (nikon 1 series, sony rx100)sensor have 2.7* 
1/1.7" (canon s100, Nikon P7100) sensor have 4.2  
1/2.3" most point and shoot and superzooms 5.2 

Nikon P520 have *4.3 - 180 mm (35 mm Equivalent to 24 - 1000 mm)*

when we say Nikon P520 have a 24-1000mm lens thats on full frame range ...and funnily its just the opposite of how we calculate focal length on APSC sensor cameras
thats coz its a marketing gimmik ...and I too got confused

now P520 reached 1000mm on full frame range and to get that much focal length I need to spend what I told before at least 96k

this 1000mm will actually zoom more than my 150-500 (280-750 on apsc) ...but since the lens is soo small it wont be able to keep up with the quality what a proper lens will make.


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2014)

Yesterday, I was looking for longest focal length lens for consumer use. Today, you guys are talking about it...

Canon have made a 5200mm lens (only three were made till date. If I remember correct, they are not making it now. Price is not available, but there was an ebay listing for some five digit figure (USD).
Nikon have made a 2000mm lens (I think it's F mount, Sujoy you can add this in your wishlist 
Canon made a 1200mm USM (EF mount) but discontinued. Price of the lens was $120000 (yes, its hundred and twenty grand). They were making just two lens per year. Yeah, it took one year to grow fluorite for this lens. (don't ask me what is fluorite ).

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> but a 400mm will give you magnifications that your bridge cam can't even dream of giving.


What? Actually, it's other way... 400mm is nowhere close to today's 1200mm, 1440mm and 1550mm of bridge cam's.



izzikio_rage said:


> @sujoy: cropping on superzoom gives a low quality image? this is pure optical zoom only, I guess it won't matter


Yes, IQ will drop. Even DSLR's (at least entry level)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2014)

Got it.. so the crop factor of this cam is about 5.6 (that's quite a lot). So for an APSC to give similar images we need to have a (24/1.5 to 1000/1.5) 16mm-650mm lens. Or am I still messing up the calculations somehow?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

nac right now the best consumer combo would be Nikon V2 + Nikon 800mm f5.6 VR = 2160mm at $18000 and its readily available 
and if you can use TC then Nikon V2+Nikon 800mm f5.6 VR+1.4x TC = 3024  (max aperture of F8 supported) 



amlan this time u are right


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nac right now the best consumer combo would be Nikon V2 + Nikon 800mm f5.6 VR = 2160mm at $18000 and its readily available
> and if you can use TC then Nikon V2+Nikon 800mm f5.6 VR+1.4x TC = 3024  (max aperture of F8 supported)


Yeah, even FZ70 with tele converter can't reach this range. But 18 grand... oops!!! That's not something I would even think of...


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> @siddharth: Believe you me that was the first question I asked when I bought a DSLR (sorry an MILC). So here is how it works, a zoom rating is basically the max focal length divided by the min focal length. So for a canon SX120 its 60mm divided by 6mm (10X zoom). But to be hones this zoom figure is mostly useless for a DSLR. For example a kit lens will be 18mm - 50mm is a 2.7X zoom so is a 150mm - 400mm, but a 400mm will give you magnifications that your bridge cam can't even dream of giving.
> 
> Basis this if you wanted a lens that gave you the same focal length range that your bridge gives then you should look at something like a 18-200mm lens. But these are monsters to carry and very expensive.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the resolution of the image will decrease, so there's a limit to how much you can effectively crop.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

if u want to get 1000 mm on cheap then

get Nikon V2 + tamron 150-600  = 1620mm just for 1 lakh


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2014)

^ 
I can dream about anything. But if practically something is possible, that can be... A DSLR with a prime lens.


----------



## siddharthx64 (Feb 19, 2014)

So for entry level DSLRs, and with our meagre budgets, we might as well forget about superzoom capability :'(


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

siddharthx64 said:


> So for entry level DSLRs, and with our meagre budgets, we might as well forget about superzoom capability :'(


Pretty much, one of the reason I want to buy the FZ200 for 30k is that a DSLR will give me better images for sure, but I'll lose out on both macro as well as telephoto, not to mention the ability to go from 60-600mm in a few secs.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd like to point out something that seems to be rather conveniently forgotten/brushed aside -

A 600mm lens is only twice as magnifying as a 300mm lens of the exact same parameters (forget the max focal length, obviously). The image gets doubled in AREA not dimensions. This is a BIG stuff to remember because a circle with double the area is only sqrt(2) = 1.4 times larger than its smaller cousin in absolute dimensions. Its not as big as you think. Worse, its MUCH smaller than you probably think.

Secondly the sensor size can compensate to a little extent to help in Zoom by cropping the image. 600mm PnS vs 400mm APS-C DSLR ? I think you'd be better off choosing the DSLR. And lenses are easily available upto 300mm for DSLRs.

OIS/Tripod. Yep. So what is that you are going to shoot with that mighty 600mm lens anyways without having a super steady hand camera ? If you need to carry a Tripod along with a PnS, then you know how serious you are about stuff.


So, if superzoom was one's priority, then they shouldnt be looking at a DSLR - you will need to change lenses and that also means that you'll need to lug around all that weight. On the other hnad if you are serious about photography, then having a 600mm lens suddenly doesnt make you special, ask Sujoy he has a massive 500mm lens - ask him the pain involved in just carrying it around.


PnS's including superzooms are all-in-one devices; stuff that you put in your bag when you go off to some place and just want a few pics to put on FB. On the other hand a DSLR is a more specialized device. Sure, it wont be able to get that eagle 200m away that your frind is checking out on his dainty superzoom, but then neither can his images be as impactful as yours assuming you are equals in skill.

I understand the need for a long lens, infact I am looking for one myself. But here on this thread I find that its being given an unnatural amount of weight. Hence the rant 

No device is clearly superior than the other, no device is "the best". But if you know your needs, there is always a "best choice for your needs"


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2014)

yes pranav I can easily say that any Nikon DSLR+a Nikon 70-300 VR can beat any superzoom easily  ...but lens cost alone more than any superzoom..almost 28k

but pranav u are really underestimating the value of long zooms in superzoom ...just using a tripod with SX50 will give u quit good result
*www.flickr.com/photos/thebirdguy/

all pics taken with SX50 ...I find it as good as my 150-500 pics

Its very simple and straight ...
your budget is under 30 and want to do birding then get a superzoom...
your budget is 30-40 - get canon 600D combo soo that u get canon 55-250 for cheap and do a little bit of birding with some compromises.
budget 40-50 ...get Nikon D5100 body+Nikon 70-300 Vr lens 
budget 50+ lots of choices 

ooh yes and as pranav said lugging a 2KG lens is real pain ...now my total combo weight is 2.5 KG and had to keep on walking and taking hand held shots...just for comparision superzooms having this 50x zooms weight just 500GM ..


----------



## srkmish (Feb 19, 2014)

i have seen amazing bird shots with fz200 and it is the fastest of the best 3 superzooms currently - sx50,hs50 and itself. but im keeping my sx50 as i like the extra reach and i have also seen amazing results with this cam by kenn and tony britton( you can google them for their images). i will be trying out their recommended settings on the next bird shoot


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2014)

But how easy/tough it is to track the bird in flight with live view or EVF at full zoom. I find it really hard to track with my SX130 using live view.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 20, 2014)

sx50 is horrible at tracking as its viewfimder is horrible plus slow shot to shot time. hs50 is better owing to better af, shot to shot times and viewfinder. but then again fz200 beats hs50 . that leica 2.8 lens on the panny is a great one. but consensus is that bif shots is best reserved for dslrs with perfect viewfinders, gazillion af points, great continous af tracking and much better shot to shot time. serious bif photographers cant rely on superzooms currently. who knows what situatiom will be like in 10 years


----------



## nac (Feb 20, 2014)

^ Even with the high quality EVF find in Sony RX series, it would still be tough to track BIF, I assume. I think, OVF can be very much be useful in this regard. But even then, is it easy when using super tele photo lens? I don't know. I guess it's little painful to pan a heavy lens handheld every now and then. We can use tripod or monopod, but again how easy it is? I wonder how the cameraman shooting cricket match track the ball precisely (at least most of the time) with the bazooka they use.

I really like to see Fuji X S2 with their latest X20's sensor, AF and Fuji's hybrid VF (OVF+EVF) + the constant aperture, weather shield while keeping or bettering the focal range of X S1. Wow!!! it would be one helluva competition along with Stylus 1 and RX10.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 20, 2014)

yes im also looking forward to the xs2. it cud be amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2014)

Nac you are right I could easily shoot BIF using my light weight Nikon 55-200 ...its light as kit lens and 200mm gives you bigger field of view
I just could not manage even a single BIF shot using my 150-500 ..maybe due to heavy weight or small field of view ..tried several times..but failed ...still I need to try using my D7000+150-500 combo hope it can get the shot I want


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2014)

For BIF i think the biggest advantage that an SLR gives is the super fast focus and burst speeds and at times great quality at high ISO. I've tried this with bridge cams with 20x zooms and either the focus is off or I missed the best part of the flight or the high ISO gave a bad image (since shutter speed and aperture both need to be high)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2014)

yes amlan the burst speed with focus lock is the thing needed for BIF


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 21, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> *www.flickr.com/photos/thebirdguy/
> 
> all pics taken with SX50 ...I find it as good as my 150-500 pics
> .



Amazing work for an SX50. Hard to believe.


----------

